# Trier



## Goldene Zitrone (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

inspiriert vom Koblenz-Fred hab ich nun mal die Initiative für Trier ergriffen 

So klein und flach ist Trier dann ja eigentlich doch nicht, dass es keine biker im Forum aus dieser alten Stadt gibt, denk ich mir.
Biken lässt es sich hier ja ganz gut und besser noch zusammen mit anderen!

Also fang ich mal bei mir an: ich bin (so gut wie) 23 und 2005 zum studieren hergekommen aus NRW und bewohne seither den idyllischen Stadtteil Irsch (ja ich mags etwas grün).
Bikemäßig bin ich auf nem Hardtail unterwegs, man kann mich der CC-Fraktion zuschreiben.  

Wäre schön wenn sich hier im Laufe der Zeit so ne trierer Fraktion zum Austausch und vielleicht ja auch mal gemeinsamen biken zusammenfindet  
Also haut in die Tasten und stellt euch vor!

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## rofl0r (27. Februar 2008)

Aloha,

ich (37) komme auch aus der Ecke. Hab frueher mal in Kernscheid (also deinem Nachbarort) gewohnt und hab vor einigen Jahren nach Osburg gebaut. Sind ja auch nur was um 25KM bis nach Trier. Ich bin Ende der 80er vom BMX-Race/Freestyle aufs MTB gekommen, bin also eigentlich ein Biker der ersten Stunde. Meine Bandscheiben/Beruf/Familie haben mich aber 15 Jahre vom Biken abgehalten, seit letztem Fruehjahr bin ich aber wieder MTB maessig unterwegs.

Wenn es dir um die lokale Community geht, da findest du auch hier ein bissel was: www.mtb-channel.net

Gruss Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo hallo,

endlich mal wieder nen Thread für die Trierer.

Ich (20) komme aus Schweich, also auch ganz in der Nähe. Ich fahre jetzt etwa seit 6 Monaten mit meinem Cube LTD durch die Gegend. Die meisten ausgeschilderten Strecken um Schweich bin ich schon gefahren. Letzten Sonntag war ich mit einem Freund der ebenfalls aus Schweich kommt zum/auf den Erbeskopf gefahren. Vielleicht habt ihr ja mal Lust eine gemeinsame Tour zu veranstalten wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist. Letztes Jahr bin ich ein paar mal bei der Dienstagstour von Rad und Funsport in Schweich mitgefahren. Die Touren sollten in ein paar Wochen wieder starten.
Ich fahre hauptsächlich Tour/Marathon bzw. will ich dieses Jahr an meinen ersten Marathons teilnehmen (z. B. Moselhöhenbiking, Erbeskopfmarathon, ..).

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. Februar 2008)

Danke für den Link, hab mich gleich mal angemeldet dort. Einen Fred in diesem Board schadet aber dennoch nicht, denke ich 

15 Jahre Bike-Pause ist schon was... meine längste war vielleicht 2 Jahre  Wobei ich, seit ich in Trier gelandet bin, auch deutlich weniger auf die Trails komme als zuvor im Wiehengebierge in NRW. Da hatte ich allerdings noch an Rennen (NRW-Cup Hobbyklasse) teilgenommen zusammen mit Freunden.

@Nafets190, Marathon wäre auch für mich so n Ding, was ich mal gern machen würd. Habe bisher ja nur an CC-Rennen teilgenommen, wie schon gesagt Hobbyklasse wohlgemerkt  Aber das ist nun auch schon knapp 4 Jahre her. Sowieso ist meine Form derzeit nicht auf dem besten Stand, da ich in letzter Zeit nur gelegentlich raus kam. Aber das soll sich fortan wieder ändern  Das Potenzial sollte jedenfalls noch vorhanden sein  
Die ausgeschilderten Strecken rund um Schweich und Mehring sind mir auch bekannt, bin mal eine gefahren. Schöne Aussichten und idyllische Gegend, aber Singletrails gabs leider keine... Kenne mich mittlerweile aber auch in den trierer Wäldern etwas aus. 
An den Ausfahrten von Rad und Funsport wäre ich aber durchaus mal interessiert! Wäre für mich auch theoretisch kein Problem mal eben nach Schweich zu kommen, weil ich mit dem Semesterticket die RE- und RB-Bahnen ja umsonst nutzen kann


----------



## rofl0r (28. Februar 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> An den Ausfahrten von Rad und Funsport wäre ich aber durchaus mal interessiert...



Bin da auch mal mitgefahren, aber der Tag ist fuer mich sehr unguenstig.
Da gibts auch ein Forum zu -> www.mtb-moseltal.de


----------



## Nafets190 (28. Februar 2008)

Die Dienstagstouren sind letztes Jahr als ich mitgefahren(Sep-Okt) bin immer gegen 19.00 Uhr gestartet, das ging noch aber als es füher dunkel wurde (Herbst-Winter) sind die immer schon um 18.00 Uhr gestartet. Das schaff ich von meinen Arbeitszeiten her auch nicht.
Ansonsten geh ich mich mal erkundigen wann die wieder starten, bald isses Abends ja wieder länger hell.

In Topform bin ich momentan auch nicht. Bin diese Woche noch keinen Km gefahren (heute Abend starte ich aber). Ich komme immer relativ spät von der Arbeit nachhause, da bin ich(in der momentanen Jahreszeit) immer zu Nightrides gezwungen .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fredegar (28. Februar 2008)

...also im Mehringer-Kammerwald gibt es jede Menge Trails vom Feinsten 

... in der Woche bolze ich Grundlage und am Wochenende fahre ich längere Touren oder gönne mir ein wenig Trailspass 

...bei Interesse einfach eine Mail schicken

ja und am 29.03 ist die traditionelle Osterhasentour von Rad&Funsport Schweich
Start: 15:00 Uhr in Pölich am Sportplatz
die Tour ist in 2.Gruppen aufgeteilt die von Fahrern des Rad&Funsport/SV Bekond 
RacingTeams geführt wird und danach gibt es lecker Essen und Trinken 

Gruss Mario


----------



## Nafets190 (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Mario, wir kennen uns bestimmt vom sehen als ich beim Dienstagsstreff ein paar mal mitgefahren bin.
Die Osterhasentour klingt schonmal interessant, werde ich mir merken .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Februar 2008)

Hm wäre sicher ne gute Gelegenheit die Osteraktion, aber von Ostern bis April bin ich leider nicht in Trier  
Gehen die Touren von da an regelmäßig wieder los?

Und könnte mir jemand vielleicht versuchen zu beschreiben, wo genau der Kammerwald ist? Hab aus reinem Interesse ein wenig gegoogelt und auf na Karte geguckt, aber nix genaueres gefunden... 
Ist das der Wald nördlich zwischen Mehring und Bekond oder liegt der in den Gebieten südlich der Mosel?


----------



## Nafets190 (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo Daniel,

HIER habe ich mal versucht zu zeigen wo der Kammerwald liegt.
Ich glaube zumindest das das der Wald ist. Zumindest befinden sich dort die Singletrails. Es gibt verschiedene Wege dort hin. Ich fahre ganz gerne an der Mosel von Schweich kommend den Radweg entlang (Moselseite wie der Wald).
Kurz vor Mehring sieht man rechts einen kleinen Spielplatz, dort geht es auch schon ziemlich steil einen Waldweg hoch. Die nächste Möglichkeit oben im Wald kann man links nehmen. Dort geht es ein Stück über loses Schiefergestein vorbei an einer kleinen Hütte. Von dort eigentlich immer weiter den Berg hoch, es gibt verschiedene Einstiegspunkte. Selber kenne ich nur einige wenige.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MeNeCK (1. März 2008)

Na dann melde ich mich auch mal hier zu Wort, auch als nicht-Trierer 

Ich (23) komme aus der nähe von Bitburg.
Bin seit letztem Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Canyon ES-X, vorher war ich auf einem Canyon FX-3000 unterwegs.
Habe mit nem Kumpel (Newel bei Trier) nun auch vor wieder öfter zu fahren, leider fehlen mir immernoch die Berge und Trails aus meinem 2007er Urlaub in Österreich, ein Traum 

Ansonsten, im Winter habe ich leider kaum was gemacht, bin also momentan nicht gerade der fitteste, aber das wird schon wieder.

Bei mir direkt in der Umgebung halten sich die Strecken arg in grenzen, Lisa-Pfad Manderscheid-Wittlich letztes jahr mehrmals gefahren, sehr schön, ansonsten auch mal richtung Trier unterwegs.

Das solls dann erst mal gewesen sein, bin mal gespannt was sich hier so auftut 

mfg
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

Ich komme aus Mertesdorf und bin 25. Seit knapp nem Monat darf ich ein Canyon Nerve ESX 8 mein Eigen nennen. Vorher hatte ich ein Cube LTD Pro 2007, das fährt jetzt mein Bruder. In letzter Zeit bin ich den Weißhauswald am erkunden. Gibt schon ein paar schöne Trails da. In den Mehringer Kammerwald muss ich dann glaub ich auch. Kenne nur den einen Trail im Rahmen der ausgeschilderten Tour. Der ist ja recht schnell und mit Flow, könnte für meinen Geschmack aber gerne etwas ruppiger und technischer sein. Wie sind denn die Kammerwaldtrails so von der Art/Schwierigkeitsgrad her? Fahre eigentlich nur am Wochenende, da ich in Koblenz arbeite und im Moment noch keinen Fahrradträger habe. Seit heute ist mein Bike auch erst mal für ein paar Tage bei Canyon in der Werkstatt, da ein Bremshebel hängt...

Grüße Mettwurst


----------



## Kurpfalzcowboy (13. März 2008)

heyho,
endlich sind auch die trierer am start, also bich bin vor einem jahr nach trier gezogen und kenn mich in der umgebung null aus, hab mal kurz den wald am weisshaus ausgecheckt, aber viel is dabei nicht rumgekommen.
habe die letzten monate keine minute auf dem bike verbracht, aber das soll sich jetzt ändern. also falls mich jemand mal mitnehmen will, wäre ich sehr dankbar. einfach message an mich. 
cheers.

p.s.  ich fahr ein ghost all mountain...bin also keine bergziege, sondern bin mehr an schöne trails, touren und abfahrten interessiert


----------



## Nafets190 (24. März 2008)

Hi,

nächste Woche ist ja die Osterhasentour, fährt jemand mit aus dem Forum?
Wenn jemand direkt mit dem Bike her kommt kann man sich ja vielleicht irgendwo treffen und zusammen nach Pölich fahren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## rofl0r (26. März 2008)

Ich hatte es eigentlich vor, *muss* aber jetzt zu nem 40. Geburtstag...


----------



## lucky_rider (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich (20) , studiere seit diesem Semester, also etwa seit einem Monat in Trier und suche Anschluss! Ich wohne in Gusterrath und musste feststellen, dass definitiv die Trails fehlen.....vielleicht liegt es an der unglücklichen Wahl meiner ersten Touren, die auf mangelnde Ortskenntnis zurückzuführen ist, auf jeden Fall bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Außer teils unfahrbarer Anstiege und langweiliger Asphaltstraßen hab ich wenig gefunden. Ihr seht also, ich brauche Hilfe!

Grüße
Lucas


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. Mai 2008)

Hi Lucas,

mir gings bei den ersten Touren ähnlich  Wo genau biste denn rumgekurvt? Ich wohne in Trier Irsch, was ja nicht allzu weit von Gusterrath weg ist. Ich kann dir das Waldgebiet westlich von Waldrach empfehlen, dort gibts n paar nette Trails. Und die Wälder rund um den Stausee dürften auch was zu bieten haben. Ich war da einmal und hab bloß den See umrundet. Rings herum siehts aber relativ vielversprechend aus.
Wo es sich auf jeden Fall gut fahren lässt, ist im Weißhauswald und um den Kockelsberg, also das Gebiet bei der Fachhochschule auf der nördlichen Seite der Mosel.

Man könnte sich ja mal zu na gemeinsamen Tour treffen... Wie bist du denn bike-mäßig so ausgestattet? 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucky_rider (8. Mai 2008)

Hi, Ich hab hier mein Trainings-MTB und mein Rennrad stehn. Ich fahre in erster Linie Crosscountry, auch Rennen, bin aber für Touren jeder Art, Hauptsache schön gediegen, immer zu haben. Am liebsten mit schönen Singletrails , natürlich. Das MTB ist daher eher rennmäßig ausgestattet, ich fahre einen vom Gewicht her "mittelleichten" Standard-Kinesis Hardtailrahmen, an dem ich Smica- und leichte Kalloyparts verbaut hab, vorne federt eine Marzocchi Marathon, geschaltet wird momentan noch mit einer alten  X.0, gekurbelt mit XT, alles schön schwarz. Als Laufräder dient noch ein alter X517er satz Felgen mit Noname-Naben, ein neuer ist aber im Fertigungsprozess ......
Bin ab morgen und über die nächste Woche nicht hier. Aber danach können wir uns SEHR gerne treffen! Ich freu mich und meld mich dann nochmal.


----------



## rofl0r (13. Mai 2008)

lucky_rider schrieb:


> ... Ich wohne in Gusterrath und musste feststellen, dass definitiv die Trails fehlen....



Also...die gibts wohl, sind aber nicht so leicht zu finden. Man kann von Hockweiler nen Singeltrail ins Kernscheider-Tal nehmen. Man kommt dann zwischen Kernscheid und Irsch bei diesem Wasserwerk im Wald raus (zum checken auch mal bergauf vom Wasserwerk anfahren). Dann z.b. Richtung Irsch, im Ort an der Wasseraufbereitungsanlage rechts vorbei bis zur Irschermuehle, dann Kernscheid rauf (am Sportplatz vorbei) Goldkeulchen (runter und weiter Richtung Mariahof (ehemaliger Franzoesicher Truppenuebungsplatz, da gibbet reichlich Trails). Alternativ kann man auch gleich den ersten Weg am Waldeingang hinter dem Kernscheider Sportplatz nehmen, der fuehrt ins Olewiger Tiergartental). Da laesst sich doch ein bissel was kombinieren.
Ich selbst bin im Hochwald unterwegs. Wie schon geschrieben wurde gibts da viele Wege und reichlich Hoehenmeter, aber Singletrails sind eher selten.
Bin aber urspruenglich aus Kernscheid und bin in den Ecken in der Jugend schon mit dem BMX-Bike geduest.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (23. Mai 2008)

Hey rofl0r, würde es dir was ausmachen, deine beschriebene Route mal als Pfad in Google Earth einzuzeichnen und als Screenshot oder so hier hochzuladen? 
Würden mich schon sehr interessieren die Trails, weil ich ja quasi in der Irscher Mühle wohne und die Sachen hier direkt um die Ecke liegen  
Habe mal versucht deine Beschreibung auf der G. Earth Karte nachzuvollziehen, aber ich blick leider nicht ganz dran lang  Bin in den von dir beschriebenen Ecken auch noch garnicht gewesen, weil mir das Gebiet bislang eher unscheinbar erschien  
Die einzigen Trails vor meiner Haustür die ich kenne, sind die im Berg gegenüber meiner Mühlenstraße, wo es zum Edeka und Aldi Tarforst hoch geht. Die sind zwar relativ nett... aber leider bloß n paar 100 Meter lang


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (23. Mai 2008)

Noch was bzgl. gemeinsamen bikens: 

Hab neulich zufällig eine nette Bekanntschaft im Weißhauswald gemacht. Bei rumgekommen ist, dass wir nun regelmäßig gemeinsam radeln. Ein Dritter hat sich bereits schon fürs übernächste Mal angekündigt  

Also wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich uns gerne anschließen. Ist so im Stil einer Feierabendrunde (1 bis 2 Stunden) bei mittlerem Tempo, CC/Tour. Haben schon einige Single-trails ausfindig gemacht (sind ja beide noch recht neu im Wald bisher) und werden uns den Wald nach und nach weiter erschließen. Ne Hausrunde wurde immerhin schon kreiert  

Wann: *Donnerstags, 19:45* Wo: *Kaiser-Wilhelm-Brücke, westl. Seite (an der Treppe)*

Wäre schön in Zukunft noch n paar neue Gesichter zu sehen


----------



## rofl0r (23. Mai 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Hey rofl0r, würde es dir was ausmachen, deine beschriebene Route mal als Pfad in Google Earth einzuzeichnen und als Screenshot oder so hier hochzuladen?



Du hast ne PM


----------



## [elvis] (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich, M, 31, Hardtailfahrer, suche auf diesem Weg eine ... harhar ;-) 
Bin ebenfalls neu in Trier, habe aber schon geile Trails gefunden und bin gerne für einen Trailtausch zu haben. Ich fahre bisher hauptsächlich links der Mosel (Schweich, Biewer, Ehrang, Weißhaus) und suche (auch) noch Trails rechts der Mosel. Im "Franzosenwald" soll´s noch gut sein (wo auch immer das ist). Vielleicht kann man sich hier mal austauschen? 

Ich fahre momentan unter der Woche 0 bis 2 mal ab ca. 19Uhr für ca. 2h und am WE 1 Mal tagsüber für 2-3h. Für Grundlagen darf es _mal_ an der Mosel entlang gehen oder auf Feld-/Waldwegen die Berge hoch (z.B. Hummelsberg Schweich), aber bergab muss es Singletrail sein, sonst lohnt sich die Schufterei ja gar nicht ;-)
Wenn jemand Lust hat, zu diesen Zeiten mit mir durch die Wälder zu braten: PN an mich oder Posting hier! Würde mich freuen. (Lucky_rider?)

@Goldene_Zitrone: Ich probiere, nächsten Donnerstag an der KW-Brücke zu sein.

Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## rofl0r (23. Mai 2008)

[elvis];4783775 schrieb:
			
		

> Im "Franzosenwald" soll´s noch gut sein (wo auch immer das ist).



Das ehemalige Franzoesische Uebungsgelaende liegt (grob gesagt) zwischen Kernscheid und dem Mariahof. Gib mal bei Google Maps Mariahof ein, der *Franzosenwald* liegt dann unterhalb vom Mariahof.



			
				[elvis];4783775 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann man sich hier mal austauschen?



Die kenne ich schon


----------



## [elvis] (23. Mai 2008)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Das ehemalige Franzoesische Uebungsgelaende liegt (grob gesagt) zwischen Kernscheid und dem Mariahof. Gib mal bei Google Maps Mariahof ein, der *Franzosenwald* liegt dann unterhalb vom Mariahof.


Danke für den Tipp! Auf meiner Radkarte hatte ich keinen "Franzosenwald" gefunden.



> Die kenne ich schon


Ich hab die Trails nicht gebaut und auch nur dank GPS gefunden 
Wenn man in einer Gegend neu ist, lohnt sich die GPS-Investition allein schon dafür. 
[elvis]


----------



## lucky_rider (26. Mai 2008)

Ich werd dann auch mal schauen, dass ich in nächster Zeit mal bei euerm Biketreff aufkreuze....


----------



## dasbinich (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, im Franzosenwald fahre ich auch regelmäßig( Wochenende). Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn sich Leute melden würden, dass man zusammen dort biken kann, oder auch im Weißhauswald. Wir sind meistens nur zu zweit unterwegs.MfG, Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (27. Mai 2008)

Tach,

ich schau mal das ich am Donnerstag in Trier bin. Kann aber nichts versprechen da ich keine geregelten Arbeitszeiten habe.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Mai 2008)

ACHTUNG!

Unser biking heut um 19 Uhr an der Kaiser-Wilhelm-Brücke fällt leider aus. 
Nur für den Fall, dass sich heut jemand von euch dazugesellen wollte.

Nächsten DO treten wir dann aber wieder in die Pedalen!


----------



## [elvis] (29. Mai 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!
> 
> Unser biking heut um 19 Uhr an der Kaiser-Wilhelm-Brücke fällt leider aus.
> Nur für den Fall, dass sich heut jemand von euch dazugesellen wollte.
> ...



Schade - zu spät gelesen! Ich war da! Weiß noch nicht, ob ich nächste Woche kann. Bis evtl dann...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. Mai 2008)

Hm das tut mir natürlich leid :-/ 

Bist hoffentlich trotzdem noch ne nette Tour gefahren danach?


----------



## [elvis] (30. Mai 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Hm das tut mir natürlich leid :-/
> 
> Bist hoffentlich trotzdem noch ne nette Tour gefahren danach?



Kein Problem 
Hab mir das Gillenbachtal angeschaut. Auch ganz nett. Alerdings war´s aufgrund der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit gestern Abend ne zeimlich schwitzige Angelegenheit 
Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## doerrti80 (2. Juni 2008)

Also ich (und evtl. noch ein Kumpel) würd mich vorraussichtlich am Donnerstag auch mal eurer Gruppe anschliessen. Treffpunkt ist 19.00?


----------



## Nafets190 (2. Juni 2008)

19.00 oder 19.45 Uhr?
Kann nächsten Donnerstag aber voraussichtlich wieder nicht da mein Knie seit 2 Tagen Probleme macht, mal schauen wie es morgen ist. Ansonsten würde mir 19.45 Uhr eher passen wegen Feierabend un so.

Bis dann mal
Stefan


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. Juni 2008)

Hm 19:45 wäre für den Dennis zu spät. 19 Uhr bleibt also erstmal gesetzt.

Man könnt sich hier ja aber auch mal spontan am Wochenende auf ne Tour verabreden... die kann dann auch gut und gerne etwas ausgedehnter sein.

@ [elvis]: ok dann hats sich ja doch irgendwie gelohnt. Ich war heut nach dem Gewitter noch unterwegs und hab mir mal den besagten "Franzosenwald" näher angeschaut. Sah danach aus wie n Schwein aber war gut  

@ all: sieht ja danach aus, dass es am DO ne nette Runde wird


----------



## doerrti80 (4. Juni 2008)

Leider kann ich am Donnerstag doch nicht mitfahren, da ich seit gestern wieder Knieprobleme hab.   Werde das dann nachholen, sobald sich die Schmerzen wieder gelegt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
bin ab dem 10.06 für ne Woche in Waldrach und wollte mal bei den Locals fragen ob es in der Gegend auch ausgeschilderte Touren gibt?
Wenn ja,kann man der Ausschilderung auch trauen...hab da schlechte erfahrungen in Bad Münstereifel gemacht  
Gibt es Karten??

Bin für jden Tipp dankbar,will meine bessere Hälfte ja was quälen in der Woche  

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Juni 2008)

guck dir mal die strecken unter http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/ an. die sind von waldrach aus sehr gut zu erreichen. trail-anteil ist aber leider nicht besonders hoch, dafür aber landschaftlich durchaus empfehlenswert.

edit: http://redaktion.trier.de/praefectus/trier?set_tourismushttp://www.trier.de/tourismus/freizeit/fahrrad/mountainbike.htm

die hochwaldtouren sind von waldrach aus auch sehr gut zu erreichen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. Juni 2008)

Danke,da hab ich zumindest schon mal ne kleine beschäfftigung!
Das Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen nächste Woche!


----------



## fissenid (5. Juni 2008)

schau hier....
http://www.hochwald-ferienland.de/sport_radfahren.htm#Anfang

und die hier...

http://www.hunsruecktouristik.de/aktiv/radaktivrouten/default.aspx

sogar ab Waldrach... http://www.hunsruecktouristik.de/app_basics/pdf/radaktivtouren/karten/ruwer.pdf

und der Saar Hunsrück Steig.... (etwas anspruchsvoller)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. Juni 2008)

Unsere Tour morgen um 19 Uhr fällt flach. Erstens wegen dem EM-Spiel und zweitens soll es regnen. Letzten DO war ich 19 Uhr allein da und bin wie ein begossener Pudel wieder heim geradelt. Voll ins Gewitterschauer gekommen


----------



## Nafets190 (19. Juni 2008)

Hi, wie sieht es aus heute?
Also ich guck mal das ich es heute schaffe. Hängt davon ab wann ich von der Arbeit komme. Kann eventuell 5-10 Minuten später werden. Vielleicht kann man Handynummern tauschen das ich bescheid geben kann. Nicht das ihr umsonst wartet.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (19. Juni 2008)

Ja bin heut da! 

Auch unter dem Risiko, dass ich evtl. die erste Halbzeit vom EM-Spiel heut Abend verpasse


----------



## [elvis] (29. Juni 2008)

Tach! Fährt heute jemand? Werde vermutlich am frühen Nachmittag ne Runde drehen. Bin verletzungsbedingt eher unfit, aber egal


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Juni 2008)

Auch wenns Wetter einen auf den Hobel lockt: Muss bis Mittwoch für ne Klausur pauken


----------



## [elvis] (30. Juni 2008)

War geil gestern. Werde heute wieder fahren, ca. 19:15 bis ca. 20:45
Jemand dabei?
Greetz,
[elvis]


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. Juni 2008)

Mal sehen, vielleicht gönn ich mir heut Abend auch ne Lernpause und komme mit. Man muss den Schädel zwischendurch ja auch frei bekommen und Sport regt bekanntlich die Gehirnleistung positiv an 

Von wo und welches Gebiet fährste denn?


----------



## Nafets190 (30. Juni 2008)

ich muss mal schauen,
wären meine Beine nicht so dick vom Wochenende (220km, 3500hm).
Mal gucken wies heute Abend is.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## [elvis] (30. Juni 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> ich muss mal schauen,
> wären meine Beine nicht so dick vom Wochenende (220km, 3500hm).
> Mal gucken wies heute Abend is.
> 
> ...



Also ich glaub´mit so einer Wochenendleistung bist Du sowieso viel viel fitter als wir und langweilst Dich am Ende mit uns...
Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## Nafets190 (30. Juni 2008)

ach Quatsch,

das waren mal wieder ein paar längere Touren nach langer Pause. Die Regel ist das nicht. Ausserdem muss ich noch bisschen für den Erbeskopf-Marathon trainieren. Spätestens in den Trails wird mir nicht mehr langweilig, frag mal den Daniel.
Was habt ihr denn vor so zu fahren?


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## [elvis] (30. Juni 2008)

Hi! Wir fahren heute um 1930 ´ne kleine Feierabendrunde mit ein paar netten Singletrails durch den Wald von Biewer aus zur Burg Ramstein. Dauert so max 1h von Biewer aus, ließe sicher aber auch verlängern.
Grüße,
elvis


----------



## Nafets190 (30. Juni 2008)

Hi, Treffpunkt ist wie immer an der Brücke?
19.30 Uhr dürfte ich locker schaffen, muss dann mal schauen wie ich nach Feierabend drauf bin, dann fahre ich eventuell mit.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. Juli 2008)

Wie schauts aus heut Abend?

Wetterbericht sagt: regnen wird abends nur noch sehr wenig. Wenn das dann auch so eintritt, steh ich um 19 Uhr an der Brücke


----------



## [elvis] (3. Juli 2008)

Roß und Reiter haben beim Stunt am Montag doch mehr abbekommen als gedacht. Wenn ich das noch hinbekomme, bin ich 1900 auch dabei...


----------



## Nafets190 (3. Juli 2008)

Hi,

kann heute leider heute nicht. Habe gestern meine Hinterradnabe zwecks Service geöffnet und entdeckt warum sich die Lager andauern lockern. Der linke Konus hat gefressen. Muss mal schauen dass ich schnellstens Ersatz bekomme.

@Dominik: gutes Gelingen ;-)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. Juli 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> kann heute leider heute nicht. Habe gestern meine Hinterradnabe zwecks Service geöffnet und entdeckt warum sich die Lager andauern lockern. Der linke Konus hat gefressen. Muss mal schauen dass ich schnellstens Ersatz bekomme.



Au mann, du hast momentan auch echt Pech... Wünsche deinem Hobel baldige Genesung! 

@Dominik: wäre cool. Hoffentlich bleibts von jetzt an trocken...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (4. Juli 2008)

Hab mich gestern alleine eingesaut, hat aber mal wieder Bock gemacht 

Wenn ihr ne WE-Tour starten wollt, sagt mal wann. Ich für meinen Teil bin da ganz variabel...


----------



## Nafets190 (4. Juli 2008)

Moin, also Wochenendtour is super, bin ich dabei. Am besten wär wohl Samstag. Hat jemand ne Idee?
Ich frag mal meinen Kumpel der hat immer gut Ideen.
Vielleicht was Richtung Erbeskopf, Hunsrück o.ä.

Wer wäre denn alles dabei?

Mein Bike fährt übrigens wieder einigermaßen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## rofl0r (4. Juli 2008)

Dieses Wochenende hab ich leider keine Zeit und am naechsten Wochenende bin ich am Erbeskopf mit dabei...


----------



## Nafets190 (4. Juli 2008)

welche Distanz fährst du?
Ich starte beim Halbmarathon.



rofl0r schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende hab ich leider keine Zeit und am naechsten Wochenende bin ich am Erbeskopf mit dabei...


----------



## rofl0r (4. Juli 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> welche Distanz fährst du?
> Ich starte beim Halbmarathon.



Da ich nix drauf hab und es meine erste Teilnahme an solch einem Event ist, die Kurzstrecke. Ich will auch nur Ankommen und Spass haben. Bin die Strecke vor zwei Wochen abgefahren, und finde den Anstieg zum EK hoch doch recht lang. Die 700hm die angegeben sind, sind auch nur die bergauf. Wir aber sich ein nettes Event  Vor allen die Abfahrt ueber die Skipiste ist doch sehr lecker, und die Mitteldistans hat ordentlich Wurzeltepiche zu bieten. Da muss man auf seine Blomben achten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [elvis] (4. Juli 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern alleine eingesaut, hat aber mal wieder Bock gemacht
> 
> Wenn ihr ne WE-Tour starten wollt, sagt mal wann. Ich für meinen Teil bin da ganz variabel...



Hi!

Meinem Schlachtross gehts wieder wesentlich besser, trotz meines nicht vorhandenen Talents im Schaltung komplett neu einstellen... 
Ich werde am WE sicherlich auch fahren, allerdings ist mir eine Auto-Anreise für dieses Wochenende zuviel Aufwand. Werde daher nur um Trier fahren, freue mich aber natürlich über Mitfahrer.
Greetz!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Juli 2008)

sagt mal hab ich einen von euch gestern am kockelsberg gesehen? weißes bike? mehr als grüßen war leider nicht drin, war grade voll im rausch und rutschig wie sau war's auch...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (4. Juli 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> sagt mal hab ich einen von euch gestern am kockelsberg gesehen? weißes bike? mehr als grüßen war leider nicht drin, war grade voll im rausch und rutschig wie sau war's auch...



Das war dann wohl ich, kurz nachdem ich n Purzelbaum hingelegt hab  Kam mit dem VR etwas ins rutschen und hab dann meine frisch entlüftete VR-Bremse bei der erst besten Abfahrt ein klein wenig unterschätzt  Ist bei Nässe aber auch ne zwicklige Stelle da... Frag mal Nafets190  
Ist aber alles harmlos verlaufen... Hatte gerad mein bike gecheckt, als du an mir vorbei bist. Kannst ja auch mal zu nem Treffen kommen, wenn du Bock hast!

@elvis: Man könnte ja die Tour vom letzten mal in Biewer wiederholen und die Verlängerung noch fahren, die wir letztes mal weggelassen haben.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Juli 2008)

und ich dachte schon was macht der denn an der stelle pause...  mich hat's da aber auch fast hingehauen. hat man vielleicht gemerkt, ich geb dann immer so komische laute von mir 

vielleicht bin ich nächsten donnerstag mal dabei. habe grade urlaub, normalerweise treibe ich mich von mo-fr in koblenz rum. am wochenende schau ich mir wohl mal die umgebung von bad bertrich an.


----------



## Nafets190 (4. Juli 2008)

Die Idee von Daniel ist nicht schlecht. Ich denke das würde sich anbieten. Was ist denn euer Km-mäßiges Limit? Vielleicht können wir im Anschluss noch eine von den ausgeschilderten MTB-Strecken um Schweich mitnehmen.
Welche Zeit würdet ihr vorschlagen? Vormittags, Nachmittags, über Mittag?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## [elvis] (4. Juli 2008)

Heyho! Find die Idee auch gut, die Tour vom Montag zu fahren und dann den Schlenker mit ordentlich HM noch dranzuhängen. Die Strecke endet in Ehrang Ortsmitte, wer dann noch Lust hat, kann nach Schweich und dort auf den Hummelsberg. Hab ich auch schon in der Konstellation gemacht, würde das dann aber spontan entscheiden - je nachdem, wie fertig ihr mich macht! 

Ich mag es nicht besonders, morgens Rad zu fahren und wäre eher für Samstag nachmittag oder früher abend oder Sonntag nachmittag/abend, würde mich aber auch der Mehrheit anpassen.
Grüße,
elvis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (4. Juli 2008)

Ich würde sagen morgen, weils Sonntag regnen soll. Wie wärs mit 16 Uhr?


----------



## Nafets190 (4. Juli 2008)

Ich denke das können wir nehmen als Termin.
Also Morgen 16.oo Uhr in Biewer? Ich versuche dann mal Dominiks Haustür zu finden. Ansonsten bin ich vorm Friedhof anzutreffen.
Vielleicht bring ich noch den Kumpel vom letzten mal mit.

Alle anderen die sich ranhängen wollen sind natürlich herzlich eingeladen 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## [elvis] (5. Juli 2008)

ok, bis gleich!


----------



## Nafets190 (5. Juli 2008)

Hi,

habe mich leider etwas verschätzt. Bin mit nem Kumpel heute Morgen auf den Erbeskopf. Wollten uns die Strecke für den Marathon ansehen.
Kamen leider etwas später als 16.00 Uhr nach Schweich zurück. Hoffe ihr habt/hattet trotzdem ne geile Tour

Stefan


----------



## [elvis] (7. Juli 2008)

... und wir ham noch davon geredet - ich hab´ von der Tour am Samstag ein Souvenir in Form einer Zecke mitgebracht und rot umrandet ist der Biss auch noch. Schön war´s trotzdem, aber bestimmt weniger HM und KM als eure Erbeskopftour.
Tschööö,
[elvis]


----------



## Jeru (9. Juli 2008)

servus leutz. für alle die es noch nicht wissen, wir haben sogar nen verein in trier welcher sich aber hauptsächlich auf DH/FR/Dirt bezieht.
wer interesse hat kann sich im cyclope-bikestore beim frank melden.  

mit besten grüssen ... michi


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. Juli 2008)

Ich bin morgen um 19 Uhr übrigens nicht mit dabei, meine Freundin hat Geburtstag. 
Vielleicht dreht ihr ja trotzdem n paar gemeinsame Runden...

Edit: hoffe der Zeckenbiss hatte keine größeren Folgen. Ich hatte zum Glück keine mitgebracht.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (10. Juli 2008)

Der Dennis vom Fitnesscenter fährt heut übrigens auf jeden fall mit. Er freut sich über Gleichgesinnte heut Abend um 19 Uhr an der K.W.Brücke


----------



## Spachtelmasse (16. Juli 2008)

hi zusammen,
morgen wär´s wieder soweit.
Wer ist dabei?



Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Noch was bzgl. gemeinsamen bikens:
> 
> Hab neulich zufällig eine nette Bekanntschaft im Weißhauswald gemacht.Das wär ich.... Bei rumgekommen ist, dass wir nun regelmäßig gemeinsam radeln.
> Also wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich uns gerne anschließen. Ist so im Stil einer Feierabendrunde (1 bis 2 Stunden) bei mittlerem Tempo, CC/Tour. Haben schon einige Single-trails ausfindig gemacht (sind ja beide noch recht neu im Wald bisher) und werden uns den Wald nach und nach weiter erschließen. Ne Hausrunde wurde immerhin schon kreiert
> ...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. Juli 2008)

Ich kann morgen nun doch nicht 

Aber schön dich hier zu lesen, Spachtelmasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doerrti80 (21. August 2008)

Hallo! Nachdem sich meine Knieprobleme nun endlich gelegt haben würde ich mich gerne mal eurer Runde anschliessen. Findet die Tour heute statt? Treffpunkt immer noch 19.00?


----------



## Nafets190 (21. August 2008)

Hätte auch mal wieder Bock, bin nur momentan wieder stark beruflich eingebunden. Muss ich dann immer spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (21. August 2008)

Ich bin schon seit nem Monat nicht mehr in Trier und komme im Oktober irgendwann zurück. Deshalb lass ich mich hier momentan auch nicht blicken


----------



## [elvis] (22. August 2008)

Überall das gleiche ... Ich war erst mit dem Bike im Urlaub und momentan bin ich berufsbedingt nur ab und zu in Trier :-\
Trotzdem bis die Tage mal, hoffe ich!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. August 2008)

ich hab gehört im weisshauswald soll eine offiziell genehmigte downhill-strecke entstehen, weiß da wer was näheres zu?


----------



## doerrti80 (28. August 2008)

Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat, ich bin heute wieder um 19.00 an der Kaiser-Wilhelm-Brücke. Also vielleicht bis heut abend.


----------



## Jussi (20. Oktober 2008)

So melde mich auch mal als Trier hier zu Wort! Ich bin öfters mit nem Ransom am Kockelsberg unterwegs suche aber auch immer mal neue Strecken! 
Lorich kenn ich auch schon eine Busental auch habt ihr noch Vorschläge??

@Mettwurst82 gehört hab ich auch von der Strecke aber das ist bislang auch alles!
Weiß mittlerweile irgendwer mehr darüber??

Friede im Himmel......


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Oktober 2008)

ich war am wochenende mal da. die neue strecke ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber fahrbar. haben auch die erbauer vor ort getroffen. wir dachten zwar sie sei fertig, aber unsere quelle lag da wohl nicht ganz richtig. kann aber nicht mehr lange dauern bis es so weit ist. auf jeden fall sollte man sich das alles beim ersten mal in ruhe anschauen. ist schon ziemlich cool, aber stellenweise auch nicht ohne, was die jungs da in den wald gezimmert haben.


----------



## Jussi (20. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist sie denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Oktober 2008)

Am Schusterkreuz geht man zum Drachenhaus hoch und dann dahinter den breiten, verlaubten Weg lang, so 200-300 Meter. Dann geht's irgendwann rechts rein. Auf dem Boden liegt an der Stelle ein kaum übersehbarer Wegweiser. Zumindest lag der am Samstag da.


----------



## Jussi (21. Oktober 2008)

Aber das Drachenhaus liegt doch unterhalb vom Schusterskreuz und unterhalb von Weishaus? Da bin ich doch schon unten?
Also schon auf der Höhe von Biewer?

Wo geht die Strecke denn lang? Und wo kommst du da raus?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Oktober 2008)

sorry, kann sein dass ich mich da geirrt habe. ich meine jedenfalls die hütte beim schusterkreuz. dachte, die wäre mit drachenhaus gemeint.
die strecke beginnt oberhalb dieser hütte und endet im falschen biewertal.


----------



## Jussi (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du vom Schusterskreuz weiter hoch fährst, kommst du ja zum Hotel Kockelsberg dahinter gibst ja auch noch einen Trail der endet auch im Falschen Biewertal!
Da muss ich das nächste mal gucken wo das sein soll!

Aufjedenfall schonmal Danke!!!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Oktober 2008)

nein, nicht vom schusterkreuz zum hotel hoch... der endet auch im wildgehege und nicht im falschen biewertal. direkt beim schusterkreuz, auf der anderen seite der kreuzung geht ein kurzer, schmaler fussweg zu einer holzhütte hoch. da musst du hoch und dahinter ein stück weiter. quasi vom schusterkreuz genau in die entgegensetze richtung vom hotel.


----------



## Jussi (21. Oktober 2008)

Ah ja stimmt da oben ist noch ne Hütte!!
Dann weiß ich glaubig wo das sein soll! Werd mir das am Wochenende mal ansehn!
Vielen Dank!!!

Aber der Trail vom Hotel hatte letztes Jahr am Wildgehege geendet, als du unten warst musstest du noch ein Stück an den Tieren vorbei. Der jetztige endet ganz unten an der Wiese an so einer Kreuzung da steht noch eine Bank und von dort kannst die links dirikt nach Biewer fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Oktober 2008)

das kommt drauf an wo man durchfährt. ich fahre den immer so, dass ich neben den wildschweinen rauskomme . eine andere variante habe icih da noch nicht ausprobiert.
bei der bank komme ich nur raus, wenn ich die kurze, angelegte strecke, mit den 2,3 kickern fahre. die neue strecke endet jedenfalls ein gutes stück weiter richtung biewer im falschen biewertal.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2008)

na jussi? warst du am wochenende da? wir waren gestern da. war echt super! so nach dem 3./4. mal fängt die strecke an richtig spaß zu machen. die strecke ist jetzt auch komplett fertig. war echt klasse gestern. anschließend waren wir noch über'm gillenbachtal. da ist auch noch ne super strecke mit ein paar kleinen bauwerken.


----------



## dasbinich (27. Oktober 2008)

Servus zusammen!
Ich habe die Strecke bis jetzt nur zu Fuß erkundet, wollte diese Woche auch mal vorbei schauen, sieht ja schon sehr vielversprechend aus.
Von wem wurde sie eigentlich angelegt? Ist das was offizielles? Von Fahrvergnügen e.V. hab ich bisher leider noch nicht mehr gesehen als eine grüne Website ohne Inhalt.
Fahren im Verein würde mich ja auch interessieren.
MfG


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2008)

die strecke wurde von genau diesem verein angelegt. ist jetzt auch an der beschilderung ersichtlich.


----------



## Jussi (27. Oktober 2008)

Jo war gestern da! Gegen drei halb vier oder so, waren auch ca. 10 Leute da haben wir uns gesehn???? 
Ist schon ziemlich geil, war aber nur einmal von ganz oben runter und dann ab der Hälfte wo "ein wenig" steiler ist.. ich denk du weißt wo....
Wart ihr beim Gillenbach ganz oben? Oberhalb der Felsen? Von da aus zum Busental ist auch cool stimmt!!

Die Website von Fahrvergnügen e.V. ist in Arbeit kannst aber auch im Cyclope nachfragen!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2008)

wir waren so ab halb ein da und sind die strecke zweimal gefahren. haben nur einen getroffen der uns dann ins gillenbachtal geführt hat. das ging hinter diesem hotel den berg hoch. war ne strecke mit ein paar kickern und drops. da haben wir den ansturm wahrscheinlich grade verpasst.
ja, ich glaub ich weiß wo... fängt mit so nem fiesen felsabsatz an, der aber viel harmloser ist als er aussieht. hat mich jedenfalls ganz schön überwindung gekostet...


----------



## Jussi (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja wie gesagt war nachher echt viel Los da! Der Felsabsatz ist echt fies aber was solls muß man ja runter ;-)


----------



## acardipane (4. November 2008)

boa komm auch mal vorbei habe mich im cyclope informiert wenn ihr noch mal dahinn geet könntet ihr eventuel fotos schiessen ??  ich komm sowiso einmal vor bei aber lass mir mal zeit ^^

wie hoch sind die drops da in etwa ist ess freeride oder eher downhill?

und jetzt ne dumme frage gibt es da einen lift (gut ich glaub nein war ia auch schon in trier hätte aber sein können )
und wie lange muss man dann rauf schieben ?
ist die strecke lang genug ?

grus charel


----------



## Nafets190 (4. November 2008)

Hi,

nein, einen Lift gibt es in Trier nicht.
Ob Freeride oder Downhill - ich glaube weder noch. Ich bin bisher im Weishauswald mit nem CC-Hardtail gefahren, kenne diese neue Strecke allerdings noch nicht. Klingt jedenfalls interessant, werde ich mir mal ansehen sobald es wieder etwas trockener ist.

gruß
stefan


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. November 2008)

mit nem cc-hardtail wird die neue strecke nicht wirklich spaß machen. ist schon eher in richtung downhill. die strecke wurde bisher ja auch nicht umsonst "downhillstrecke" genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (4. November 2008)

Okay das wusste ich nicht, danke für die Info.


----------



## Jussi (4. November 2008)

Nen Lift!! Nicht schlecht.... 
Hatten mal ne Kabinenbahn aber auch die gibts nicht mehr!!!

Würde dir nicht empfehlen mit nem Harttail da runter zu fahren. Ist wie Mettwurst sagt schon eher eine Downhillstrecke! Ich war eben übrigens nochmal da gibt wieder was neues! Allerdings ist das mit dem Laub echt s.....e  war ne schöne Rutschpartie! Aber wird immer geiler je öfter du runter fährst


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. November 2008)

war am sonntag noch mal da. meinst du die kleinen doubles auf dem flachen stück?
das stimmt schon. je öfter desto besser. bin am so auch endlich mal am stück durch gefahren. nur vollgas (was meine all-mountain-möhre halt noch so mitmacht). ich hatte jedenfalls ein schönes grinsen auf dem gesicht, auch wenn's am ende gut in die hände ging.


----------



## acardipane (4. November 2008)

tooll dann trainiert wir halt die beimuskel beim hinaufschieben ^^


----------



## Jussi (4. November 2008)

Den Felsendrop mit Vollgas?? Soweit bin ich noch nicht...und das ist auch ganz gut so 

Ja meinte die doubels da war auch kein Laub!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. November 2008)

nee, den felsendrop fahre ich nur. da droppe ich nichtmals  aber es gibt ja noch genug andere stellen zum gas geben.
bist das nicht du auf dem ersten bild in deinem album?


----------



## acardipane (5. November 2008)

wie hoch ist dieser drop?


----------



## Jussi (5. November 2008)

Ne bin nicht ich, hab das Bild gepostet in einem anderen Zusammenhang, das Bike ist das silberne Ransom danach.

Der Drop ist ca. zwei Meter oder so!


----------



## acardipane (6. November 2008)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. November 2008)




----------



## acardipane (7. November 2008)

warum nicht ?


----------



## rofl0r (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

ich wollte euch mal auf die CTF am 29.3.9 im Luxembourger Müllertal aufmerksam machen. Im Fruehjahr hab ich leider zu spaet davon erfahren, aber ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: das Müllertal ist die Anfahrt wert 

Hier der Link zu unserer Tour im Müllertal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303181

Besonders das Vid im ersten Post ist lecker 

Hier die Infos zur CTF:

http://rando.coolbikers.lu/


----------



## rapid-racer (25. Februar 2009)

Tach Zusammen

Alles bezüglich der Strecke im Trierer-Weisshauswald und dem Trägerverein fahrvergnügen e.V. findet man ab sofort unter www.fahrvergnügen.net

Grüße aus Trier
Seb


----------



## Jussi (26. Februar 2009)

Gut das hier wieder mal was geschrieben wird!
Wie rapid-racer schon sagt ist die Seite der Trierer fertig! Sogar mit Forum und neuen Bildern!!
Lohnt sich reinzugucken!!!!

gruß jussi


----------



## rofl0r (27. Februar 2009)

Hab mal kurz auf die Seite geschaut: Link zum PDF auf der Startseite und das Forum funzzen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rapid-racer (27. Februar 2009)

Link zum Formular geht jetzt.
Habe bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem Forum gehabt. müsste eigentlich gehen...


----------



## Jussi (27. Februar 2009)

Video der Strecke gibts auch!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCE5CCj4kNI"]YouTube - trier weisshaus freeride downhill[/ame]

Gruß


----------



## MeNeCK (29. Juni 2009)

Hiho ....
bisserl eingestaubt hier 
Werden uns morgen wohl auch mal kurz beim Cyclope einfinden, mal schauen ob der ein par Protektoren hat 
Nach dem letzten BikePark besuch (Winterberg letzte Woche) haben wir etwas blut geleckt, ich will nu auch wieder mehr fahren, wird Zeit ... habs letztes Jahr extrem schleifen lassen.
War dieses Jahr par mal in Echternach/Berdorf etc unterwegs, auch einige sehr schöne Sachen dabei, in Trier kenn ich mich aber (bisher) 0 aus ....

Hab zwar dank Bikepark und 3m Fall auf die Hüfte ne "leichte" prellung und nen kaputten Helm, aber was solls, sind danach ja noch 4h gefahren 

mfg
Marco


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (3. Juli 2009)

hi.

kann mir jemand sagen, wie man die neue dh-strecke erreicht?
am besten für relativ ortsunkundige und entweder vom parkplatz aus oder von der alten strecke aus (die oberhalb und am rande des tiergeheges).

wäre super. ich würde die strecke gerne mal besichtigen.

danke!


----------



## Jussi (11. Juli 2009)

@raumfahrer

hallo, du findest die Strecke wenn du oben am Schusterskreuz zum Holzhäuschen hochgehst und dann nach links noch ca. 500m. Da kommst auf der rechten Seite dann ein Schild am Baum! Da ist Start!

Oder unten von Drachenhaus (so heist das glaubig) einfach Richtung Biewer dann auf der linken Seite da ist das Ende der Strecke, dort geht auch ein Weg hoch Stauben....blablabla (weiß nicht genau wie das heist!)

Kannst ja berichten ob du die Strecke gefunden hast!

Gruß


----------



## Jussi (14. Juli 2009)

@All

02.08.2009 ist die offizielle Eröffnung der Downhillstrecke in Trier!!!!


----------



## JanP (11. August 2009)

Huhu,

hab seit 2-3 wochen ein ghost-ht und fahre seit dem fast taeglich.


dh wird damit nicht moeglich sein , aber hat jmd tipps, wie ich effektiv trainieren kann? oder wo? 

bin fuer alles dankbar


----------



## Darkcore (13. September 2009)

Hey Leutz,

werde nächste Woche mein neues Bike (Commencal Meta 6.3) 
beim Cyclope abholen.
In KW 39 hab ich Urlaub, gibts Biker welche da auch Zeit haben und
mit mir irgendwo auf die Trails gehn?
Muss mich dann auch mal auf das neue Fahrgefühl mit nem Fully umstellen.
Wird bestimmt ne geile Gaudi...

LG


----------



## Fabian316 (28. November 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Video der Strecke gibts auch!
> 
> YouTube - trier weisshaus freeride downhill
> 
> Gruß


 
Hi 
ich komme aus mehring bin 14 un wollte mal en bisschen werbung für mehring machen da da im moment eine fr Strecke entsteht
und noch ne frage in dem video waren canyon biker zu sehen ist jemand von euch einer in diesem video


----------



## acardipane (28. November 2009)

Wo ist die denn genau? Und wie schaut se aus??

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian316 (1. Dezember 2009)

Mehring im kammerwald guck unter mcm-mehring da sie auf den trails der all mountler basiert


----------



## enduro92 (18. Dezember 2009)

tach 
@acardipane
bezieht sich deine frage auf mehring oder weisshaus??
ich kann nur sagen das weisshaus gut aussiehthaben noch viel dazu gebaut also anlieger , kicker etc....


----------



## Fabian316 (25. Dezember 2009)

em der meinte mehring aber weisshaus is auch geil


----------



## acardipane (26. Dezember 2009)

danke,
bezog sich auf mehringen
gruussss


----------



## acardipane (26. Dezember 2009)

@ enduro; war schon oft in Trier


@fabian; auf der HP steet nicht wo genau die Strecke ist???...


----------



## enduro92 (28. Dezember 2009)

na dann brauch ich ja nix mehr zu der strecke sagen 
wohl sie meiner meinung nach , nach 10 mal fahren langweilig würd ...
da gibt es im busental noch einen freeridetrail mit north shore etc . hauptsache flow ,gibt aber auch kicker und kleeine drops von felskantren runter wer interesse hat bitte melden dann kann ich den weg beschreiben


----------



## enduro92 (28. Dezember 2009)

@ alle 
wo fahrt ihr immmer in trier / umgebung?? 
also außer mehring und DH-Strecke im WH


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Dezember 2009)

welcher idiot fährt bei den jetzigen bedingungen bitte mit seinem cross-mopped über die mehringer strecke? 
immer schön auf den kickern noch gas geben, damit die anfahrt schön umgegraben wird, anlieger zerfurchen, etc... muss das sein?


----------



## enduro92 (29. Dezember 2009)

dann leg dich auf die lauer ,ich wars bestimmt nicht xDxD.....weil ich aus feyen komm und mehring nicht so leicht erreichbar für mich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoern1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bin der Björn (24) und neu in Trier. Ich fahr nen 09' Canyon Nerve XC.
Da ich mich logischerweise noch Streckentechnisch gar nicht in Trier auskenne, suche ich ne Gruppe oder Einzelperson zum Biken in Trier, die mir in der Gegend nen paar Trails / Touren / Downhillstrecken zeigen können.
Ich bin ein Technisch orientierter Tourenfahrer und habe Singeltrail Alpen erfahrung. Bin da flexibel was die wahl der Strecke angeht!
Also wenn einer lust hat mich mitzunehmen einfach melden 
bis dann


----------



## enduro92 (30. Dezember 2009)

jo gerne wenn du bock hast bin 16 is aber denk ich mal egal , fahr enduro und leichtes freeride also mit dem nerve denk ich mal solltest du nicht auf der downhill strecke fahren außer wenn du eine lyrik dran haben solltest aber ich kenn noch ein paar trails die denk ich mal ganz nett sind ....kannst dich ja melden
P.S ein richtiger tourenfahrer bin ich nicht meine enduro(17kg) aber berge fahr ich trotzdem hoch aber hauptsächlich singeltrail mit flow


----------



## bjoern1 (31. Dezember 2009)

@enduro92
fährst du auch über die Wintermonate?
Ich bin erst am 04.01 wieder zurück in Trier. Können dann ja mal ne runde fahren wenn du lust hast und das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt.
Wenn man sich die evolution der MTBs anschaut dann sieht man, dass das mehr an Federweg die fahrt in verblockten Gelände schneller gemacht hat.
Ich denke man kommt auch mit nem 120mm Tourer überall runter, ist dann nur bisschen schwieriger und halt mit weniger Speed.
Es mag natürlich auch die ein oder andere Stelle geben, wo man selbst mit nem Federwegsmonster Probleme hat, aber die sind eher selten.


----------



## enduro92 (31. Dezember 2009)

ja da geb ich dir recht aber die downhill strecke hat keinen sinn da hab ich meine all mountainkiste 130mm frekt gemacht----> rahmen bruch aber ich kann dir ja die anderen zeigen die kann man mit 120mm fahren, also ich brauch auf denen meine 160mm sogut wie nie 
aber ne richtige bergziege bin ich nicht also berghoch ist dann sehr gemütlich alleine da ich 17 kg unterm hintern hab 
ja wetter uns so muss mitspielen muss man dann mal gucken


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. Januar 2010)

Servus,

werde in den Sommerferien nach Trier ziehen.
Fahre seit 2 Jahren Downhill und seit 1 Jahr rennen.
Hab schon einiges über die Weisshauswald Strecke und die Dirts am Petrisberg gelesen.

Schein ja recht schönes Gebiet für biker  zu seien..
Kann mann in der Innenstadt gut street fahre?

Dankeschön

Gruß


----------



## Jussi (22. Januar 2010)

Schreib mal ne PM an mich!

Vielleicht hab ich ein paar Info´s für dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro92 (23. Januar 2010)

also trier ist eigentlich kein besonderes bikegebiet , es gibt zwar eine große auswahl an trails ,die sind aber hauptsächlich cc oder all -mountain, und dann halt eine legale DH-Strecke die einem nach der zeit auch langweilig ist und es gibt halt nochen paar illegale strecken, die aber schon sehr kaputtgefahren sind (spurrillen,absprünge schon fats glatt wie der waldboden).....
also hauptsächlich is meiner meinung nach trier eher ein gebiet für touren-,cc,- all mountainfahrer, da sich die waldwege (breite wege mit fußgängern sehr gut verbinden lassen und ´man so viele kilometer fahren kann)....
aber wär gerne freeride fährt und keinen wert auf besondere schanzen legt und eher den flow sucht sollte ein paar von den illegalen trails suchen gehn 
oder halt wenn man schanzen etc. brauch auf die legale strecke gehn

wenn noch fragen sind wo die trails liegen etc. einfach melden ^^


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Januar 2010)

@über mir:

Warst du schonmal in Mehring im Kammerwald? Oder Luxemburger Schweiz?
In Mehring ist ein recht groß angelegter Trailpark, vor einiger Zeit super mit cc&Allmountain-bikes zu fahren, jetzt gibt es da etliche Sprünge und Schanzen.


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## enduro92 (23. Januar 2010)

ja hab ich schon von gehört ein park ist das aber nicht nur ein trail miten paar sprpngen und so =) .....


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Januar 2010)

EIN Trail ist gut, empfehle dir echt da mal hin zu fahren. Ich wohne nicht weit davon weg und entdecke immer mal wieder neue Variationen.


----------



## ben83 (23. Januar 2010)

würde mir mehring auch gerne mal anschauen. Wo in Mehring ist die Strecke bzw. wie finde ich sie?

Danke und grüße Ben


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Januar 2010)

Ist oberhalb von Neu-Mehring (Trierer Moselseite). Der höchste Einstieg ist in der Nähe der Autobahn. Am einfachsten kommt man hin wenn man im Ort die Hauptstrasse hochfährt, dann rechts in die Strasse Am Kniebrecht, vorbei am Schützenhaus(rechts) und dann gehts erstmal ne weile durch den Wald bergauf. Es folgt dann wieder ein geteertes Stück (rechts führt irgendwann eine Brücke über die BAB, diese nicht passieren) und dann gehts wieder in den Wald, da sieht man links schon verschiedene Einstiegspunkte. Den höchsten Einstiegspunkt erreicht man, wenn man durch das Waldstück weiter fährt, dann kommt rechts eine Wiese, diese hoch an einem Zaun vorbei, hinter dem Zaun ist die Autobahn.
Nach ein paar Metern kommt der Einstiegspunkt.

Gebe das mal in Google.Maps ein, da ist der Punkt markiert: 49.784148,6.827872

Schau auch mal hier: www.mtb-club-mehring.de

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## enduro92 (24. Januar 2010)

wenn wir hier von deer freeride strecke in mehring reden , ist das soweit ich weis , auch von welchen die da mitgebaut haben ,das das nur ein trail ist und halt mit verschiedenen elementen wies sich gehört aufnem freeridetrail (north.shore, anlieger,kicker etc.) also nix für tourenfahrer fals ihr welche sein solltet...
aber ich war noch nicht persönlich da habe nur bisher pix und videos im internet gesehn und da konnte man nur einen trail sehen und nicht ein ganzes trailnetz..... oder was versteht du(ihr) den von einem trailnetz???

gruß


----------



## ben83 (24. Januar 2010)

also ich bin eher so der Tourenfahrer. Werde mir die Freeride Strecke aber mal anschauen. Kann man die Sprünge usw. auch umfahren?
Aber Mehring soll doch jede Menge schöner strecken haben...


----------



## Nafets190 (24. Januar 2010)

Hi, ja die meisten Sprünge kann man umfahren. Stört mich als CC-Fahrer halt etwas weil man vorher einfach durchdüsen konnte ohne auf die Sprünge achten zu müssen. War aber auch schon länger nicht mehr da, weiss nicht wie es da momentan aussieht.



ben83 schrieb:


> also ich bin eher so der Tourenfahrer. Werde mir die Freeride Strecke aber mal anschauen. Kann man die Sprünge usw. auch umfahren?
> Aber Mehring soll doch jede Menge schöner strecken haben...



@enduro92
Ob die Freeride-Strecke auch so viele Varianten bietet kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Aber von den normalen Trails, also ohne Sprünge sind sehr viele vorhanden. Man trifft immer wieder auf Kreuzungen und Gabelungen.

Gruß
stefan


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Januar 2010)

enduro92 schrieb:


> wenn wir hier von deer freeride strecke in mehring reden , ist das soweit ich weis , auch von welchen die da mitgebaut haben ,das das nur ein trail ist und halt mit verschiedenen elementen wies sich gehört aufnem freeridetrail (north.shore, anlieger,kicker etc.) also nix für tourenfahrer fals ihr welche sein solltet...
> aber ich war noch nicht persönlich da habe nur bisher pix und videos im internet gesehn und da konnte man nur einen trail sehen und nicht ein ganzes trailnetz..... oder was versteht du(ihr) den von einem trailnetz???
> 
> gruß



dafür, dass du noch nicht da warst, kennste dich ja ganz schön gut aus... 

welche freeridestrecke ist denn kein trail mit elementen wie kickern, northshores usw. ?!?

und auch tourenfahrer können da runter fahren. größere sachen kann man umfahren ohne den flow zu verlieren. mit nem 140mm am-bike sind auch alle sprünge und drops machbar. und anhand eines videos kann man doch nicht die trailvielfalt erkennen... schließlich kann man bei EINER abfahrt auch nur EINE variante fahren... wenn du dich in mehring nicht auskennst, solltest du hier auch nicht anderen die strecke beschreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro92 (25. Januar 2010)

ja  da staunst du =P ....gut zuwissen , ja ich ahbe meine kontakte ^^
wenn du en video hast dann kannst dus ja mal hier hochladen ,wäre nett
gruzß


----------



## enduro92 (25. Januar 2010)

@stefan 
 "Aber von den normalen Trails, also ohne Sprünge sind sehr viele vorhanden. Man trifft immer wieder auf Kreuzungen und Gabelungen."

das ist so gut wie in jedem wald oder???, weisshaus kann ich da auch empfehlen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Januar 2010)

nein, das ist nicht so gut wie in jedem wald... die mehringer trails sind ne klasse für sich. so was gibt's sonst vielleicht noch im müllterthal. aber nicht mit so vielen höhenmetern am stück.

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6063824"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Nafets190 (25. Januar 2010)

Tolles Video, danke fürs zeigen. Es bietet einen guten Einblick in die Mehringer Trails.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## acardipane (25. Januar 2010)

Welche Streck zeigt das vid den jetzt? Die von Mehringen?


----------



## Nafets190 (25. Januar 2010)

Richtig, das ist in Mehring. Ist der Einstiegspunkt den ich oben versucht habe zu beschreiben.



acardipane schrieb:


> Welche Streck zeigt das vid den jetzt? Die von Mehringen?


----------



## ben83 (26. Januar 2010)

das sieht echt klasse aus. Und alles denke ich auch mit nem Touren Bike zu fahren.  Werde mir das wohl mal in nächster Zeit anschauen...


----------



## enduro92 (27. Januar 2010)

@Mettwurst82
...ich muss sagen ,der trail sieht nach mächtig flow aus und die schanzen uns os auch ganz ordentlicjh..
aber meiner meinung nach ist weisshauswald auch ein sehr guter wald ,weil der auch sehr viele trails und wege besitzt die man kombinieren kann was gerade für tourenfahrer oder so gut ist

nettes video und top quali


----------



## ben83 (27. Januar 2010)

da muss ich dir recht geben. Weißhauswald ist auch echt nett... Man findet immer wieder neue super strecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro92 (28. Januar 2010)

jo genau das vorallem kann man halt kreuz und quer fahren und man kommt immer wieder aufen weg


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Januar 2010)

ja, weißhauswald ist auch sehr gut. aber in mehring haste einfach ne mehr als doppelt so lange abfahrt am stück. im weißhauswald gibt es nur recht kurze abfahrten.


----------



## speedhuem (29. Januar 2010)

Jo...muss ich auch sagen. Jede der beiden Strecken ist für sich gut und bietet für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene genug Möglichkeiten. Die Mischung machts halt .
Cooles Video...wer ist der verdammte Teufelskerl der da vor dir fährt??? 

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## enduro92 (29. Januar 2010)

ja da habt ihr recht ....die abfahrt von der dh ist echt nicht besonders lang aber es gibt ja auch noch enduro trails wie den vom cafe morenkopf oder wie das heist , der ist auch noch zoemlich lang und macht auch spaß iode rder im busental ,der is auch ganz nett =)


----------



## rSkull (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, bin auch aus dem Raum Trier (Föhren). Bin 21 Jahre jung, und bin Einsteiger. Hab mir vor kurzem ein Cube Fritzz zugeleg, kanns kaum erwarten wenns endlich wärmer wird und ich das Bike mal richtig testen kann . Naja zur Zeit liegt ja viel Schnee, daher ists mit dem Fahren etwas problematisch. Wobei das im Schnee zu fahren auch viel spaß macht! Zwar nicht das beste Wetter um sein Bike kennenzulernen aber was solls. Sobald das mit dem Schnee rum ist will ich unbedingt mal nach Mehring zur Freeride strecke. Wäre cool wenn wir zusammen fahren könnten!

Gruß


----------



## Nafets190 (1. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich komme aus Schweich, liegt fast auf dem Weg.
Allerdings habe ich das falsche Bike um die FR-Strecke in vollem Umfang zu geniessen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rSkull (1. Februar 2010)

Können ja trotzdem mal die Wälder unsicher machen. Muss ja nicht unbedingt die FR strecke sein. Du kennst bestimmt einige Trails die du mir mal zeigen kannst. Ich kenn mich noch kaum aus in den heimischen Wäldern was das angeht. 

Gruß Günner


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (2. Februar 2010)

Also die Strecke auf dem Video oben ist in Mehring?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Februar 2010)

musste lesen! wurde hier schon mehrfach beschrieben...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (2. Februar 2010)

Jop.


----------



## enduro92 (4. Februar 2010)

@rSkull
ich kann dir da auch noch weisshauswald und franzosenwald empfehllen ,wenn du direkt aus trrier kommst müsstest du ja was mit anfangen können!?!

was auch noch ne geile sache wär ,meiner meinung nach ,wenn man sich mal hier miten paar leuten zu ner fahrt treffen würde ..also egal ob fr oder cc maschine....einfach nur so über räder reden und so


----------



## rSkull (4. Februar 2010)

Na klar sagt mir das was. Hab mal vor ein paar Jahren oben beim Gockelsberg bei dem Hotel da gearbeitet, haben am Stromnetz was gemacht. Da kam auch einer mit nem DH oder FR Bike, hat sich dann eingekleidet und ist dann hinterm dem Hotel runter gefahren. Vieleicht war das ja einer von euch . Fands beeindruckend hatte mich vorher noch nie mit dem Sport beschäftigt. 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir mal zusammen ein paar Trails fahren würden! Wie gesagt, ich kenn mich hier in der Gegend noch nicht so gut aus was Trails angeht, aber hoffe das wird sich bald ändern! 

Allerdings sollte wir noch auf besseres Wetter warten, war heute noch mal ne Runde durch den Wald. Total anstrengend und überall Schneematsch. 

Apropo, ich bin Günner!

Gruß


----------



## Nafets190 (4. Februar 2010)

Tag Günner.

Kommst du direkt aus Trier?
Hinter dem Hotel bin ich auch schon runter.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## rSkull (4. Februar 2010)

Ne bin nicht direkt aus Trier, komme aus Föhren.


----------



## Nafets190 (4. Februar 2010)

ach stimmt ja, sorry. Mehring Trails sind dann doch schneller erreichbar als Weisshaus.
Warst du schon mal im Meulenwald? Auch ganz nett, meine Hausstrecke sozusagen, auch wenn es hier etwas an Trails mangelt.


----------



## enduro92 (4. Februar 2010)

ja dann ist mehring wahrscheinlich näher ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rSkull (6. Februar 2010)

Da der Meulenwald direkt an Föhren grenzt ist das auch meine Hausstrecke. Starte meist von der Viezkelterstation, beim Schloss. Dann Richtung Naurath oder eben Heilbrunnen. 

Ja das stimmt, Mehring ist wohl näher. Aber wenn ich das Fahrrad im Auto hab ist es mir eigentlich egal ob ich dann nach Trier oder nach Mehring fahr. 

Gruß


----------



## ben83 (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß zufällig jemand von euch wo man in Trier ein GPS Gerät ausleihen kann? Will mir evtl. eins kaufen würde aber gerne vorher mal testen wie gut die Dinger funktionieren...


----------



## enduro92 (11. Februar 2010)

hallo 
meiner meinung nach nirgednswo...in trier brauch man auf jedenfall keins
aber wenn es irgendwo welche zukaufen gibt dann denk ich mal in den trekking/wanderläden z.b. in der paulinstraße oder in der nähe von der treverispassage beim kaufhof gibts auch einen....vielleicht haben die welche zum kaufen aber glaub nicht zum ausleihen , muss man halt mal fragen
gruß


----------



## ben83 (11. Februar 2010)

danke da hab ich schon nachgefragt. 
Aber die verleihen leider keine Geräte...


----------



## enduro92 (12. Februar 2010)

ja das die nix verleihen hab ich mir schon gedacht 

zeigt alle mal bilder von euren trails/touren rund um trier....
gruß


----------



## Nafets190 (12. Februar 2010)

enduro92 schrieb:


> zeigt alle mal bilder von euren trails/touren rund um trier....



Gute Idee!

Wegen GPS Gerät würde ich mal schauen, ob vielleicht einer hier unter uns (Trier) mit GPS fährt. Mit dem dann mal ne gemeinsamer Tour machen.
Ich kenne nur leute die Geocaching betreiben, von denen radelt aber niemand. Wobei sich das echt gut kombinieren ließe.


Bilder:
Aussicht von der Geierslay






und hier zwar nicht mit dem MTB aber eine der schönsten Aussichten an der Mosel
Oberhalb des Steinbruchs bei Klausen. Sieht man hier besser, allerdings ohne Bike.




mfg
Stefan


----------



## ben83 (12. Februar 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Schusterkreuz im Weißhauswald


----------



## bjoern1 (12. Februar 2010)

ben83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß zufällig jemand von euch wo man in Trier ein GPS Gerät ausleihen kann? Will mir evtl. eins kaufen würde aber gerne vorher mal testen wie gut die Dinger funktionieren...



Also ich fahre immer mit GPS, hab ja auch keinen normalen Fahrradcomputer. Ich habe ein Garmin Oregon 300 und bin mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden. Können ja mal ne Tour in Trier zusammen fahren, sofern das Wetter mal wieder mitspielt! 
Gruß
Björn


----------



## ben83 (12. Februar 2010)

Hi, 

das können wir gerne mal machen. Kann aber auch gut sein das ich mir in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen eins kaufe. Weiß aber noch nicht ob ich mir das Garmin Etrex Vista hcx oder das Oregon 300/400 kaufen soll...Will das ganze mit Openstreetmaps karten nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cicero0103160 (18. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich hab das Vista Hxc. Hab mal angefangen ein paar Trails rund um Trier aufzuzeichnen.  Vista Hxc funktioniert auch mit openstreetmaps ganz gut.

Dominic


----------



## ben83 (18. Februar 2010)

das sieht ja schonmal gut aus. Kannst du mir die GPX Dateien mal schicken. Ich werde mit wohl nächste Woche das Dakota 20 kaufen...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Februar 2010)

Aber jetzt bitte nicht alle Trails hier öffentlich bekannt machen!


----------



## ben83 (18. Februar 2010)

ne aber ich denke so unter den Trierern kann man doch so gut mal erfahrungen austauschen und neue Trails finden... kann ja auch bei einem Treffen oder per PN sein...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Februar 2010)

klar, per pn ist das ja vollkommen ok. aber trails auf googlemaps markieren und jedem frei zugänglich zu machen, find ich persönlich nicht so günstig.


----------



## Timmy (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 
bin seit 3 Wochen in Trier wohnhaft.

Kann mir jemand mal ein paar Wege zeigen. Bin die letzten WE an der Mosel lang gefahren. Bei den ganzen Bergen muss es doch bestimmt auch schöne Trails geben?

Gibt es hier feste Startpunkte von Gruppen, egal ob RR oder Mtb?
Grüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasbinich (21. Februar 2010)

Wir wollten morgen zu zweit ne Runde durch die gängigen trails in Trier machen, wenn es nicht grad aus Eimern regnet. Treffpunkt ist wohl Parkplatz Weißhauswald. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.
MfG


----------



## Timmy (21. Februar 2010)

dasbinich schrieb:


> Wir wollten morgen zu zweit ne Runde durch die gängigen trails in Trier machen, wenn es nicht grad aus Eimern regnet. Treffpunkt ist wohl Parkplatz Weißhauswald. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.
> MfG



Hi, bin die Sophienhöhr hoch und dann etliche Feldwege hoch und runter, dann nach Trierweiler, Mariahof...

Waren so ca. 4 h...

Fährt von euch jemand Nightrides ab ca. 19 Uhr?


----------



## bjoern1 (23. Februar 2010)

mist zu spät gesehen!
Zum Thema Nightride da währe ich bei, muss meine Dx noch nen bisschen mehr nutzen.
Gruß
Björn


----------



## Timmy (24. Februar 2010)

bjoern1 schrieb:


> mist zu spät gesehen!
> Zum Thema Nightride da währe ich bei, muss meine Dx noch nen bisschen mehr nutzen.
> Gruß
> Björn



HI,

hab evenetuell vor am Donnerstag eine Runde zu fahren sollte es nciht arg regnen?

Lust?


----------



## rSkull (25. Februar 2010)

Bin im mom leider Krank und ich schreib zur Zeit lauter Klausuren 
Evtl. lässt sich aber was übernächstes We, sprich den 5.3. - 7.3., einrichten. Jemand lust mir ein paar Trierer Trails zu zeigen!? 

Gruß Günner


----------



## Timmy (26. Februar 2010)

Wäre dabei. Bin dieses und nächstes We aber unterwegs...

Unter der Woche kann ich aber fahren...


----------



## enduro92 (26. Februar 2010)

hi jo also wenn wetter gut ist , dann hätt ich vielelicht zeit aber muss ich gucken ,meint ihr dann weisshauswald oder wo??


----------



## rSkull (28. Februar 2010)

Oder Gockelsberg. Allerdings kenn ich mich da nicht wirklich aus. Deswegen wäre es cool wenn jemand dabei wäre der sich ein bisschen auskennt. Je nach Wetter fahr ich einfach mal hin und erkunde dann auf eigene Faust. Jeder der mitfahren will ist gerne Willkommen! 

Gruß


----------



## emskop (28. Februar 2010)

Moin zusammen 
Das passt ja, Mehring habe ich nun schön öfter hier bei uns gehört. Ist hier jemand lokales dabei? Suche noch nette Leute denen ich mich als neu-pfälzer  anschließen kann. Es gibt ja wirklich schöne Ecken hier..


----------



## rSkull (28. Februar 2010)

Ich wohne in Föhren, also ist Mehring direkt bei mir um die Ecke. Woher bist du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emskop (28. Februar 2010)

ich bin aus bernkastel.


----------



## rSkull (4. März 2010)

Weiß jmd. woher man ne Wanderkarte bekommt? Ich brauch eine vom Weisshauslwald. Falls jemand eine in digitaler Form hat wäre es ideal, der kann sich ja mal per PN bei mir melden. 

Gruß Günner


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2010)

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/rhe....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA__

kann man zwar nicht runterladen, aber zum recherchieren ganz gut geeignet.


----------



## flo2 (15. März 2010)

Hallo,

weis jemand wie die freeride strecke in mehring nach dem sturm aussieht. liegen viele bäume im weg?

gruss

flo


----------



## Timmy (15. März 2010)

Bin die nächsten 2 Wochen komplett in Trier.

Am kommenden WE ist Sonntag in Beaufort eien CTF, werde dort hinfahren.

RR hab ich jetzt auch in Trier stehen. Wer Lust hat, einfach melden.


----------



## gischus (15. März 2010)

hey, ich wohne seit nem monat auch in trier und das ständige alleine biken is langsam bisschen ätzend geworden. hat jemand lust diese woche ne tour zu fahren?


----------



## emskop (15. März 2010)

flo2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weis jemand wie die freeride strecke in mehring nach dem sturm aussieht. liegen viele bäume im weg?
> 
> ...


Am Samstag war, zumindest auf meiner Variante nichts "ungewolltes" im Weg


----------



## Dämon__ (15. März 2010)

Timmy schrieb:


> Bin die nächsten 2 Wochen komplett in Trier.
> 
> Am kommenden WE ist Sonntag in Beaufort eien CTF, werde dort hinfahren.
> 
> RR hab ich jetzt auch in Trier stehen. Wer Lust hat, einfach melden.



Du meinst bestimmt diese CTF dazu gibt es auch einen Fred.
Bin auch am Start mit den Bike Aid´lern


----------



## Floco (15. März 2010)

flo2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weis jemand wie die freeride strecke in mehring nach dem sturm aussieht. liegen viele bäume im weg?
> 
> ...


 
Teils-Teils, die technischen Streck ist im oberen Bereich nicht geräumt. Ab dem Abschnitt mit der Brücke bis zum Schützenhaus ist wieder alles frei. 
Die FR Strecke bin ich zwar nicht gefahren soll aber wieder geräumt sein. 

Du solltest am besten die Strecke einmal abfahren, um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy (16. März 2010)

gischus schrieb:


> hey, ich wohne seit nem monat auch in trier und das ständige alleine biken is langsam bisschen ätzend geworden. hat jemand lust diese woche ne tour zu fahren?



Ja abends, 

da ich mich aber in Trier noch nciht wirklich auskenne im Gelände, bis jetzt nur Strasse gefahren!



Ja, meine die CTF in 4. Randonnée Müllerthal am 21.März!


----------



## gischus (16. März 2010)

okay wie wärs mit morgen abend ne kleine runde drehn? kenn auch noch nich wirklich viel im trierer wald aber das wird sich sicher ändern


----------



## flo2 (16. März 2010)

Alles Klar , Danke.

gruss

flo


----------



## Timmy (16. März 2010)

gischus schrieb:


> okay wie wärs mit morgen abend ne kleine runde drehn? kenn auch noch nich wirklich viel im trierer wald aber das wird sich sicher ändern



Hi,
wenn ich morgen pünktlich Feierabend machen kann, könnte so ab 18:00 - 18:30 Uhr morgen.

Wohne in Trier Innenstadt.

Ist es möglich sich irgendwo Zentral, wie z.b. Porta Nigra treffen und dann einen kleinen Nightride?


----------



## gischus (16. März 2010)

sorry timmy aber ich habe mir heute beim biken das knie böse geprellt! ich schreib dir morgen nochma ob wieder alles ok ist aber ich befürchte wird wohl eng mit morgen biken
hoffe wir können die aktion ein ander mal machen.


----------



## Timmy (17. März 2010)

Kein Ding, dann geh ich RR fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emskop (17. März 2010)

Timmy schrieb:


> dann geh ich RR fahren!



hehe


----------



## dasbinich (17. März 2010)

Servus zusammen,
ich war am Sonntag vor ner Woche biken im Weißhauswald und den anderen üblichen Strecken in der Gegend. Fast alles war mit Bäumen voll, fahren fast unmöglich, war eher ne Klettertour. War jemand kürzlich nochmal dort, hat sich was getan? Wer hat Bock am Sonntag zu biken? Dachte so an WHW, Kockelsberg, Lorich etc.
Mfg, Seb


----------



## rofl0r (18. März 2010)

dasbinich schrieb:


> ... Wer hat Bock am Sonntag zu biken? Dachte so an WHW, Kockelsberg, Lorich etc.
> Mfg, Seb



Also am Sonntag ist wirklich das Muellertal fuer jeden MTB´ler angesagt. Siehe weiter oben:



Dämon schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt diese CTF dazu gibt es auch einen Fred.
> Bin auch am Start mit den Bike Aid´lern



Auch wenn der verlinkte Fred zum Rando aus dem Vorjahr gehoert, fuert der Link zur Seite vom Rando am naechsten Sonntag. Die Gegend ist einfach IMMER eine Anreise wert  Ausserdem ist der Sprit hier im Moment teuer 
Guckst du hier:
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=6681595686018804829#
Ober in meinem Album.


----------



## dasbinich (21. März 2010)

Ich glaube um im Müllertal mithalten zu können ist mein training dieses Jahr bisher zu schwach. Möchte ja nicht die Ravioli verpassen 
Wie sieht da das Fahrerfeld aus? Sind auch Hobbygruppen dabei? Wär ja mal ein Sßaß mitzufahren. Naja, dieses Jahr ja eher nicht mehr.
MfG


----------



## rofl0r (22. März 2010)

dasbinich schrieb:


> Ich glaube um im Müllertal mithalten zu können ist mein training dieses Jahr bisher zu schwach. Möchte ja nicht die Ravioli verpassen
> Wie sieht da das Fahrerfeld aus? Sind auch Hobbygruppen dabei? Wär ja mal ein Sßaß mitzufahren. Naja, dieses Jahr ja eher nicht mehr.
> MfG



Also das Rando ist eine CTF, also eine Tour ohne Zeitnahme. Es gibt lediglich ein Startzeitfenster von 2.5std. Ich weiss ja nicht mit wem du unbedingt mithalten willst  Und 2xRAVI hat nix mit Ravioli zu tun, sondern bedeutet: 2 Verpflegungsstationen  Nudeln gibts erst im Ziel. 
Ansonsten war es mal wieder der Hammer: super Trails, leider stellenweise auch viel Matsch  Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren es am ende 38KM und um die 650hm. Ich habe in dem Matsch auch nur einen 11er Schnitt geschafft, bin aber auch sonst nicht so flott unterwegs.


----------



## Dämon__ (22. März 2010)

Wir sind die große Runde gefahren, die kann man nur mit einem Wort beschreiben bei dem Matsch...Brutal!


----------



## Timmy (22. März 2010)

Bin auch die grosse Runde gefahren. Da gabs einen Downhill nach mehreren Steinserpentinen,wo ich mich echt gefragt habe, was ich hier mache! Danach die gefühlten 100 km durch übelsten Schlamm war heftig.

Die 2 Kontrolle fand ich zu spät für die Rote Runde. 

Trotzdem hat die VA die Note 1 mit * verdient!

Hab knapp 4 h gebraucht  für die rote Runde!


----------



## DreamXer (29. März 2010)

Hi ich heiße Johannes(14) und hab mal en bisschen rumgestöbert und mich gleich neu angemeldet.
Ich fahre seit rund einem Jahr MTB,aber alleine zu fahren macht ja nicht so viel Spaß...
Vielleicht ist ja hier i-jemand der mal Zeit hat sich mit mir zum Biken zu treffen. ich fahr hauptsächlich lange touren

Wer Partyface hat kann mich gern auch darüber kontaktieren! Username: DreamXer


----------



## dirt_rider (30. März 2010)

Hi @all, komme zwar nicht direkt aus Trier aber bin hier aber hätte auch mal Lust wieder ne Tour mit nen paar gleichgesinnten zu unternehmen. 
Die CTF in Beaufort war meiner Meinung nach einfach nur geil. Ok, vlt. nen bissel schlammig, aber dennoch eine sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung. 

Also wenn ihr in und um Trier Biken geht, sagt mal Bescheid. Werde dann mit meinem Rotwild angeritten kommen.


----------



## Fabian316 (6. April 2010)

DreamXer schrieb:


> Hi ich heiße Johannes(14) und hab mal en bisschen rumgestöbert und mich gleich neu angemeldet.
> Ich fahre seit rund einem Jahr MTB,aber alleine zu fahren macht ja nicht so viel Spaß...
> Vielleicht ist ja hier i-jemand der mal Zeit hat sich mit mir zum Biken zu treffen. ich fahr hauptsächlich lange touren
> 
> Wer Partyface hat kann mich gern auch darüber kontaktieren! Username: DreamXer


 
mein Username is: Fabian95


Also wir haben die Strecke in mehring sofort nach dem sturm geräumt 
Falls jemand lust hat demnächst in mehring zu fahren kann sich bei mir melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOdavidFX (15. April 2010)

ey fabi mach mal en halben mit deiner werbung hier im forum....

"wir ham sofort geräumt"....    ich un de tobi ham die dinger weggesägt


----------



## Fabian316 (16. April 2010)

Ey David 
Das heist der tobi und ich 
und ihr habt die baumstämme weggesägt 
aber der daniel und ich sind den kompletten trail abgegangen und haben ihn von ästen und stöcken befreit und das war noch bevor ihr die stämme weggesägt habt


----------



## gischus (18. April 2010)

hey,

wie wärs heut mit ner kleinen tour in trier und umgebung? so gegen eins an der kaiser-willhelm-brücke? wär geil wenn jemand bock hätte!!!!


----------



## Kasabian1990 (18. April 2010)

Hi, ich habe mich jetzt gerade erst in diesem forum angemeldet und komme auch aus Trier, hatte sowieso vor heute ne kleine Tour zu machen also warum nicht gemeinsam!
Gruss Kasabian


----------



## Nafets190 (18. April 2010)

moin moin,

wer bei dem Wetter nicht fährt ist selbst schuld!
Ich vermisse in dem Thread ein bisschen unsere XC Racer aus der Region.
Habe leider das falsche Bike/Skills für die DH Strecken im Weishauswald.

Stefan


----------



## gischus (18. April 2010)

ich will auch auf keinen fall dh fahren. wenn du nich ganz so krass heizt mit deinem xc-racer dann komm doch einfach mit.

kennt ihr ein paar touren?

p.s. ich hab die tour auch reingestellt. könnt euch ja als mitfahrer eintragen wenn ihr böcke habt!


----------



## Kasabian1990 (18. April 2010)

Also ich kenne ein paar in richtung mattheiser Wals Konz Oberemmel etc aber ich hab auch immer ein paar Karten dabei!


----------



## gischus (18. April 2010)

ok super, dann bis später!


----------



## Kasabian1990 (18. April 2010)

ja auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredegar (19. April 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> wer bei dem Wetter nicht fährt ist selbst schuld!
> Ich vermisse in dem Thread ein bisschen unsere XC Racer aus der Region.
> ...



.... wir müssen ja auch fleißig trainieren und haben deshalb keine Zeit zum schreiben !!!!

Mario


----------



## Kasabian1990 (21. April 2010)

hi, wollte mal unverbindlich fragen wer bock hat am wochenende bei dem super wetter ne tour zu machen? kein downhill oder freeride, nur cross country


----------



## gischus (21. April 2010)

bin leider nicht da sonst gern!


----------



## Nafets190 (21. April 2010)

Hi Mario,

ok, ist entschuldigt! EMC fällt für mich dieses Jahr leider aus, bin die nächsten zwei Wochen auf Lehrgang. Bekond könnte ich schaffen bzw. ist einfach Pflicht, da ja direkt vor der Haustür.


Hi Kasabian,

muss mal schauen ob ich Zeit habe. Sonntag geht bei mir schonmal nicht, ansonsten gerne. Bin aber die kommenden zwei Wochen nicht da.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## DreamXer (23. April 2010)

Tach!

Sagt bescheid wenn jemand fährt komm ich gerne mit...ich fahre erst seit einem Jahr 
MTB und muss noch für den EMC trainieren... 

ich soll jetzt schon  in der U17 fahren weil ich dieses Jahr schon 15 werde(im november)
Verarschung xD


----------



## Kasabian1990 (25. April 2010)

hi, also ich wollte heut ne tour machen, um einmal um den markusberg rum und dann mal schaun wo´s noch hingeht! ich denke ich werde gegen halb 2 an der kaiser willhelm brücke sein, wer lust kann sich ja melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasabian1990 (2. Mai 2010)

heute mal einer lust auf ne Tour? Irgendwas zwischen 1,5 und 2,5 Stunden, je nach Wetterlage! Sirzenicher Bach hoch und dann rauf zum Markusberg! Wenn jemand lust hat einfach melden! Ich mach auch noch nen Termin auf!
Treffen wäre gegen ca 14 Uhr an der Kaiser-Willhelm-Brücke!


----------



## gischus (4. Mai 2010)

also ich würd gern diese woche noch ne tour fahren. wenn jemand lust hat, bin zeitlich flexibel. bis die tage...


----------



## Kasabian1990 (4. Mai 2010)

hi, also ich wäre grundsätzlich dabei, ausser mittwoch und samstag ist das kein problem! hab auch ein paar neue strecken gefunden!


----------



## Kasabian1990 (18. Mai 2010)

hi, wollte mal fragen wer in Trier und näherer Umgebung vieleicht ein paar gute Trails kennt! Danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## DreamXer (19. Mai 2010)

klar immer doch 

hab den EMC hinter mir da kann ich wieder mehr trainieren 
wie wärs über die pfingst-tage?


----------



## Kasabian1990 (19. Mai 2010)

wäre sofort dabei, wenn bis dahin meine neue Gabel da ist, die hats mir am nämlich am Wochenende zerlegt....bin schon seit Samstag am suchten....muss wieder in die Wildnis


----------



## dirt_rider (20. Mai 2010)

@dreamxer und Kasabian1990,

gebt mal Bescheid wann ihr los wollt. Würde mich euch gerne anschließen.


----------



## ben83 (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

sagt auf jeden Fall bescheid wann ihr fahren wollt. Evtl. würde ich auch mitkommen...

Grüße Ben


----------



## enduro92 (20. Mai 2010)

was und wo wollt ihr fahren?? weisshauswald ? am week bin ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder im wald mal ne schöne endurorunde drehen


----------



## Kasabian1990 (20. Mai 2010)

Soooo neue Gabel ist da und wird gleich eingebaut, somit bin ich absolut bereit für die nächste Tour! Wer will wann fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gischus (21. Mai 2010)

hey wie wärs mit sonntag? oder samstag ab 18 Uhr???


----------



## Kasabian1990 (21. Mai 2010)

eher sonntag, muss samstag noch arbeiten!


----------



## dirt_rider (21. Mai 2010)

Also von mir aus würde Samstag Abend besser passen. 
Ansonsten kommt es darauf an, wann ihr am Sonntag los wollt und wie lange in etwa gefahren werden soll. 

Gruß


----------



## Kasabian1990 (21. Mai 2010)

für mich hats sich leider doch wieder erledigt, wie sich rausgestellt hat, hab ich nen post-mount adapter vergessen und jetzt muss ich bis dienstag warten


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (22. Mai 2010)

So n Ding wirste doch in jedem Bikeladen bekommen.

Wenn ich erstmal wieder konditionell einigermaßen fit bin (seit Herbst wegen Rückenbeschwerden nix mehr gemacht) und mein MTB wieder startklar ist, werd ich mich wahrscheinlich auch mal auf ne CC Tour anschließen.


----------



## Kasabian1990 (22. Mai 2010)

naja den normalen schon, aber ich brauch einen der auf ne 180er scheibe geht, was die hatten war nur für 160er!


----------



## DreamXer (25. Mai 2010)

sry leute mein MTB wurde am Wochenende geklaut :'-(

Naja,ich bekomm ein neues wenns nicht bald auftaucht..

Schwarz-Graues Giant XTC 0 mit Klickpedalen,Satteltasche,Luftpumpe(Rocketpocket oder so) und nem weißen Flaschenhalter.Wers findet bekommt 200  Belohnung!!
Haltet doch mal bitte die Augen offen wenn ihr mal fahrt^^

Danke!


----------



## Kasabian1990 (25. Mai 2010)

ich will dir ja nich die laune verderben, aber des wirste wohl kaum wiedersehen! mir haben sie schon 4 geklaut! Aber werde trotzdemdie augen offen halten, haste Anzeige erstattet?


----------



## Nafets190 (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,

blöde Sache. Kannst du sagen wo es geklaut wurde? In der Stadt oder von zu Hause?
Werde auf jeden Fall die augen offen halten.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro92 (26. Mai 2010)

mit der beschreibung kann man nicht viel anfangen , ein bild wäre gut


----------



## ben83 (26. Mai 2010)

genau. Stell doch mal ein Bild online und sag uns wo es geklaut wurde. Wir halten die Augen auf...


----------



## Kasabian1990 (26. Mai 2010)

Hi, wollte mal ganz unverbindlich fragen ob aus der Umgebung jemand interesse an ner Rock Shox Reba Race hat, war für mich leider ein absoluter Fehlkauf, da der Gabelschaft zu kurz ist, ansonsten absolut top zustand, könnte fast, bis auf einige Spuren von ein und ausbau am Gabelschaft, direkt ausm Geschäft kommen bei Interesse, einfach per PN bei mir melden! Preis ist VS, Bilder gibts auf Wunsch!


----------



## Greetinxx (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

wer macht den im Raum Trier einen Fahrtechnikkurs?


----------



## enduro92 (28. Mai 2010)

wo soll es in trier ein fahrtechnikkurs geben???
was wird da für ne technik geübt?? cc, all mountain,freeride??


----------



## Kasabian1990 (28. Mai 2010)

ich habe letztens was davon gelesen, müsste vom ADFC sein, die bieten sowas regelmässig an, http://www.adfc-trier.de/index.php/category/kalender/page/2/?y=2009
am 13.06 bieten die wieder sowas an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DreamXer (1. Juni 2010)

hey leute unglaublich aber wahr!!

es ist wieder da!! PARTY!!!!

I-jemand aus trier west hats in ne brombeerhecke geworfen und kinder haben es gefunden(wie haben flugblätter verteilt..)also,ich war jetzt seit ca 3 wochen nicht mehr gefahren,aber jetzt über die feiertage bin ich in hamburg

@Greetinxx und enduro92:
Fahrtechnikkurse werden von Arno Peters angeboten beim Nettomarkt-Parkplatz in Trier Nord aber Arno ist im Moment krank..


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Juni 2010)

da sieht man mal wieder, dass die trier-wester nix in der birne haben... die merken nicht mal, dass sie ein hochwertiges rad geklaut haben...


----------



## ben83 (4. Juni 2010)

@ DreamXer:
Gibt es mehr Infos zu diesen Fahrtechnikkursen mit Arno Peters? 

Danke und Grüße Ben


----------



## Kasabian1990 (4. Juni 2010)

hi, wollte euch nur mal einem meinem Wochenende Teilhaben lassen und eine Empfehlung aussprechen, macht unbedingt mal ein Bike Wochenende im Norden von Luxemburg, die Ardennen sind ein super MTB Gebiet und voll erschlossen, überall sind Biker gern gesehen und es gibt Massenhaft super beschilderte und miteinander Verknüpfte Touren! Vor allem es ist für jeden was dabei, von Waldautobahn bis Single Trail! echt spaßig und auch nach Schwierigkeitsgraden unterteilt, zu beginn einer jeden Tour steht ein Schild mit einer kurzen Beschreibung der Route sowie dem Schwierigkeitsgrad man brauch nichmal ne Karte mitnehmen! Sollte sich so manche Region in Deutschland mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2010)

Kannst Du dazu ein paar web-Seiten empfehlen oder anderen Quellen, so dass man sich im Vorfeld ein wenig informieren und planen kann?
Danke,
[email protected]


----------



## Kasabian1990 (5. Juni 2010)

klar, also es gibt ne ganze Mappe, mitsamt topokarte und eingezeichneten Strecken, bei www.editionsguybinsfeld.lu 
das ist was ich jetzt benutzt habe, ansonsten gibts noch diese Seite, Klick. Das beste ist vorallem, man kommt super mit dem zug dahinkommen, einfach Trier->Luxemburg->Clervaux, man kann immer FahrrÃ¤der mitnhemen und zwar fÃ¼r Lau und das Tagesticket kostet nur 8,40â¬ also absolut bezahlbar! Ãbernachten klappt auch super gibt Ã¼berall CampingplÃ¤tze und Herbergen! Ich stell die Tage mal die paar Bilder die ich gemacht hab rein! Jetzt is erstmal ausruhen angesagt!
hab gerade noch diese Seite gefunden DrÃ¼ck Mich


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank


----------



## ben83 (14. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin am Sonntag mit ein paar Leuten des ADFC eine schöne Tour gefahren. Wollen solche Touren versuchen alle 2 Wochen zu wiederholen. Wenn wir einen neuen Termin haben melde ich mich. Evtl haben ja noch ein paar von euch interesse mal mitzufahren.

Grüße Ben


----------



## Kasabian1990 (16. Juni 2010)

Pssst....kleiner Tipp für Freunde des gepflegten Singletrail, der Saar Hunsrück Steig, allerdings nur unter der Woche! Fast keine Wanderer und ziemlich anspruchsvoll! Stellenweise schiebepassagen aber mit den nötigen skills kein problem!


----------



## ben83 (16. Juni 2010)

ja das stimmt. Bin ich bei Waldrach/Riveris schon ein paar mal gefahren ist echt klasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (17. Juni 2010)

Dabei sind die leckeren SHS-Trails (zumindest die, die ich kenne) weiter oben, also von Kell-Knueppeldamm in Richtung Drei-Moerder bzw auf Bonerath zu. Ausserdem gibts sehr leckere Trails beim Spalbachbrunnen bzw Wassertretbecken bei Kell.


----------



## DreamXer (2. Juli 2010)

hey jungs..tja,wo jetzt ferien sind,hab ich vieeeel mehr zeit MTB zu fahren 

sagt bescheid wenn ihr ne runde fahren wollt


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (8. Juli 2010)

Für alle die am Sonntag Zeit und Lust haben:

http://www.adfc-trier.de/?m=20100711&cat=4

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Kasabian1990 (13. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute, 
mir wurde heute nacht mein Bike geklaut, vor der Haustür in einer Sackgasse, die Haustür ist von aussen nicht einsehbar und somit muss es sich um jemanden handeln der gut organisiert ist! Sprich vorher ausgekundtschaftet, wo steht das Bike was steht da sonst so, denn es ist sonst nichts angefasst worden!

Zum Bike, es handelt sich um ein Anthrazit Farbenes Merida Matts, 
auffällig ist die hellblaue Manitou Skareb Gabel mit anodisierten Standrohren, und Lenkergriffe mit hellblauen Elox Klemmen von Aerozine! Ausserdem Plattform Pedale von XLC! Geklaut wurde es in Olewig! Wer es irgendwo sieht da oder weiss wo es abgeblieben ist, kann sich ja bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## ben83 (25. Juli 2010)

Kann mir jemand mal bitte beschreiben wie ich die Strecke in Mehring finde. Wollte die Tage mal nach Mehring mir die Strecken anschauen... Danke und Grüße Ben


----------



## Wickies (26. Juli 2010)

Als absoluter Einsteiger im Bereich MTB, würde ich es mich freuen, wenn ein paar der "Alten Hasen" (nicht aufs Alter bezogen ;-D ) mir mal die Strecken rund im Trier etwas näher bringen könnten.

Kurz zu mir, ich heisse Jens (30) und wohne in Gusterath.
Bisher war ich sportlich immer nur per pedes unterwegs und versuche nun meinen Allerwertesten an einen Sattel zu gewöhnen.

Danke und Gruss
Jens


----------



## Kasabian1990 (2. August 2010)

hi,
hat jemand lust in den nächsten Tagen mal wieder von Trier aus ne Tour zu machen?
Gruss
Philipp


----------



## Kasabian1990 (6. August 2010)

Hi,
im vorraus schon mal sorry wegen DP!
Aber wer hat lust heut nachmittag oder am frühen Abend eine Tour von Trier aus zu machen?
Hab auch mal nen Termin eingestellt. Wer interresse hat kann sich ja einfach mal kurz melden!
Gruss 
Philipp


----------



## Kasabian1990 (13. August 2010)

und dann is es ja schon der trippel post...^^
naja egal, wer lust kann morgen früh um 10 uhr gerne mit [email protected] und mir ne Tour machen, Treffpunkt ist um 10Uhr an der Kaiser-Willhelm Brücke, wo genau es hin und langgeht, schauen wir dann!
Ich hab auch nen Termin eingerichtet in den ihr euch einfach eintragen könnt.
Gruss
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben83 (13. August 2010)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Aber das nächste mal bin ich dabei...


----------



## hallo_spencer (22. September 2010)

moien,

hoffentlich finden sich ein paar 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=143091082401146

bis gleich


----------



## enduro92 (23. September 2010)

gute idee mit facebook


----------



## Cycles Braun (24. September 2010)

cyclesbraun.lu  
Die neuen Liteville und Ghost 2011 sind unterwegs


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. September 2010)

werbung in foren stinkt.


----------



## Nafets190 (28. September 2010)

Sagt mal. Was ist mit Critical Mass in Trier? Gibts hier jemanden der mal mitmachen würde? War die letzten paar Freitage am Viehmarkt, war aber nie was... Schade eigentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (21. Oktober 2010)

für die XCler, Marathonie und Tourer unter uns:

Moselhöhenbiking - Der Herbstabtrieb für Mountainbiker. 31.10.10

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## lordpoldy (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich komme aus dem Ruhrpott und mache nächste Woche (28.10.- 04.11.)eine Woche Familien Urlaub in Trittenheim.... (Hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Fred).
Ich wollte mal die Locals fragen ob es sich lohnt mein Bike mit zu nehmen...
Und ob ihr vielleicht in der Zeit eine Runde fahrt und mich mitnehmen könntet?
Paar Trails ausserhalb vom Pott würden mich sehr reizen...


----------



## cicero0103160 (25. Oktober 2010)

Auf jeden fall Bike mitnehmen. Rund um Trier gibt es sehr schöne Trails. Freeride und XC ist möglich. Evtl. auch nach Luxemburg ins Müllertal. Da gibt es traumhafte XC-Trails


----------



## Fredegar (25. Oktober 2010)

.... es wäre eine Sünde das Bike alleine im Ruhrpott zu lassen..... ich wohne in Mehring ( ca. 13Km von Trittenheim ) und fahre eigentlich fast täglich durch unsere schöne Landschaft... melde dich einfach (PM ) und einer Tour steht nix im Wege.

Gruß
Mario
-RacingTeam Bekond-

nicht vergessen !!!! am 31.10.10 ist in Bekond  wieder Moselhöhenbiking

www.bekond-aktiv.de


----------



## lordpoldy (26. Oktober 2010)

hast eine PM


----------



## nailz (26. Oktober 2010)

Ggf will ich mir am Montag die Singletrails in Mehring antun.
Kann man gemütlich mit nem Enduro/Freerider wieder raufkurbeln, um ein paar Abfahrten zu schaffen?


----------



## Nafets190 (26. Oktober 2010)

nailz schrieb:


> Kann man gemütlich mit nem Enduro/Freerider wieder raufkurbeln, um ein paar Abfahrten zu schaffen?



Das liegt wohl ganz an dir.

So sehr Steil ist es nicht, sollte zu schaffen sein. Genau kann ich es nicht sagen, fahre XC


----------



## nailz (26. Oktober 2010)

Danke. Also ich fahre auch Touren mit >1000hm. Konditionell sollte passen und dicke Waden hab ich auch 

Wie/wo gehts bergauf? Die eigentliche Strecke zurück, oder ne Art Rundkurs über Forstautobahn/Asphalt? Wie hier schon gelesen sollte ich am besten oben parken und da den Einstieg suchen... Dann muß ich eh wieder rauf


----------



## Nafets190 (26. Oktober 2010)

Richtig. Durch den Wald führt eine Waldautobahn mit kurzen Asphaltstücken. Diesen Waldweg kreuzt man auch das ein oder andere mal (Querverkehr/Wanderer!). Fährst du alleine dort hin? Könnte sein das es da noch andere Wege gibt. Ich weis nicht wo die FR-Strecke endet. Am Schützenhaus? War schon eine Weile nicht mehr in Mehring. Vielleicht meldet sich hier noch jemand von den FR-Kollegen.

Stefan


----------



## Nafets190 (26. Oktober 2010)

Eh Cool! Hab das in Google.Maps eben nicht hinbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cicero0103160 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch geschummelt. Route von A nach B erstellen und bei beiden den gleichen "Punkt" angeben.


----------



## nailz (26. Oktober 2010)

Thx!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Oktober 2010)

So was sollte man per PN austauschen, danke!


----------



## cicero0103160 (28. Oktober 2010)

Warum?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Oktober 2010)

weil nicht jeder hinz und kunz über google im internet strecken finden muss, die eigentlich nur für mitglieder eines vereins gedacht sind, welche sich um den erhalt dieser kümmern.
es soll einfach nur die hotspot-bildung vermieden werden, um einen möglichst langen erhalt der vorhandenen strecken zu garantieren. da sind öffentlich zugängliche wegbeschreibungen nicht unbedingt förderlich.


----------



## Jussi (30. Oktober 2010)

Sehe ich genauso wie Mettwurst!
Schick auch wenn schon die Sachen per PN zu!

cicero0103160, lösch das besser!!!!!!

Ich bin auch einer der Erbauer/ Instandhalter und Vereinsmitglieder, zwar von einer anderen Strecke aber egal, und kann auch allen sagen das es immer die selben sind welche bauen und die haben die Arbeit!!
Hilfe bei sowas bekommt man von hinz und kunz nämlich nicht.


----------



## J.O.MPG (31. Januar 2011)

Falls es hier jemanden gibt, der interessiert ist:

Geführte Touren in Trier und Umgebung, sowie ein Fahrtechnik-Special am 19.2.2011
Mehr infos:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mountain-Bike-Trailtouren/130083767029470?ref=ts

http://www.cyclope-bikestore.com/

http://www.trailtouren.de/ 


Cheers


----------



## Kasabian1990 (24. April 2011)

Hi,
hab gerade mal nen Termin für ne Osterrunde erstellt, Treffen ist 14 Uhr am Cyclope! Für die, die gerne Mitfahren möchten, tragt euch bitte im Last Minute Biking in den Termin ein!
Frohe Ostern euch allen
Kasabian


----------



## chinchillabock (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle hier

Bin vor 4 Wochen aus beruflichen gründen hier her gezogen, um genau zu sein nach Mertesdorf. Bin ein alter (40J.) Flachland-Tiroler aus Braunschweig. Bin zur Zeit konditionell voll am Allerwertesten und freue mich darauf hier die Trails zu erkunden und an meiner Kondition zu arbeiten.
Würde mich über ein paar Tips zu netten Trails hier in der Gegend freuen, am liebsten Strecken wo man sich erst ordentlich quälen muss und dann anschließend mit einer schönen Abfahrt belohnt wird. Aber auch gerne einfach zu flowigen Trails auf denen man einfach Spaß hat und die Landschaft genießen kann.
Ich fahre ein All-Mountain-Bike und fahre am liebsten im oder am Wald lang, bin auch für den ein oder anderen Sprung oder Drop zu haben, aber natürlich auf Rentner-Niveau 

Liebe Grüße

Chinchillabock aka Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (28. Mai 2011)

chinchillabock schrieb:


> Hallo an alle hier
> 
> Bin vor 4 Wochen aus beruflichen gründen hier her gezogen, um genau zu sein nach Mertesdorf. Bin ein alter (40J.) Flachland-Tiroler aus Braunschweig. Bin zur Zeit konditionell voll am Allerwertesten und freue mich darauf hier die Trails zu erkunden und an meiner Kondition zu arbeiten.
> Würde mich über ein paar Tips zu netten Trails hier in der Gegend freuen, am liebsten Strecken wo man sich erst ordentlich quälen muss und dann anschließend mit einer schönen Abfahrt belohnt wird. Aber auch gerne einfach zu flowigen Trails auf denen man einfach Spaß hat und die Landschaft genießen kann.
> ...


 

Hi!

Wenn Du morgen Zeit hast und mim Auto + Bike nach Kell kommen kannst: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11776


----------



## chinchillabock (29. Mai 2011)

Leider zur Zeit kein Auto zur Verfügung, aber Danke schonmal für das Angebot.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Mai 2011)

Hi, 
ich komme aus Mertesdorf, wenn ich auch selten da bin.
Aber am Donnerstag bin ich da und wollte nach 10 monatiger Verletzungspause (mit kurzer Unterbrechung ). Mal wieder ein Ründchen durch's Ruwertal tingeln. Auf dem Programm steht ein kleines All-Mountain-Ründchen mit ein paar kurzen Traileinlagen (viel hat das Ruwertal leider nicht zu bieten...)
Konditionell bin ich am Ende und vor 6 Wochen habe ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Also ich wollt's eher ruhig angehen lassen 
Falls du Lust hast...


----------



## ben83 (30. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich komme aus Waldrach und würde am Donnerstag gerne mitfahren. Mir währe morgens am liebsten....

Kenne auch noch ein paar nette ecken im Ruwertal...


Grüße Ben


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab mal vor morgens gegen 10 zu starten.


----------



## ben83 (30. Mai 2011)

Hi,

hört sich gut an. Wo sollen wir uns denn treffen? Unten am California oder in Kasel am Schnitzelhaus oder sowas?

Grüße Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Mai 2011)

Ich würde sagen Schnitzelhaus, bzw. Pauliner Hof und dahinter dann in den Wald Richtung Korlinger Höhe. Erste Station war bei mir immer Naumeter Kupp oder wie auch immer das heißt.


----------



## ben83 (30. Mai 2011)

ja da bin ich auch oft lang... Cool also Donnerstag um 10 Uhr am Schitzelhaus in Kasel.

Schicke dir mal noch meine Handynummer per PN falls was sein sollte...

Evtl haben ja noch ein paar Leute aus Trier lust mitzufahren...

Grüße Ben


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Mai 2011)

Also ein Kumpel von mir fährt noch mit und mal abwarten was chinchillabock sagt. Aber ich habe echt null Kondition...


----------



## ben83 (30. Mai 2011)

kein Problem...das wird schon wieder...


----------



## chinchillabock (30. Mai 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> mal abwarten was chinchillabock sagt. Aber ich habe echt null Kondition...



Hallo Leute,
also ich sage, scheiß Arbeiterei, habe am Mittwoch ein Seminar in Bonn und habe keine Ahnung wann ich da zurück bin Na und zu allem Überfluß bekomme ich wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag Besuch aus der Heimat.
Klärt sich aber heute abend noch mit dem Besuch, ich schreibe Euch dann noch mal.
Prinzipiell hört sich die Idee aber super an, grad wegen der konditionellen Einschränkung, da kann ich voll mithalten, hab auch grad Minus-Kondition

Also erstmal bis später und Danke schon mal.

Lg Chris


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Mai 2011)

Naja, das Wochenende hat ja diesmal ein paar Tage mehr


----------



## chinchillabock (30. Mai 2011)

So Besuch kommt Do. morgens gegen 10-11 Uhr und bleibt das ganze WE, aber gibt ja noch mehr Wochenenden in diesem Jahr


----------



## nailz (30. Mai 2011)

ben83 schrieb:


> Donnerstag um 10 Uhr am Schitzelhaus in Kasel.
> 
> Evtl haben ja noch ein paar Leute aus Trier lust mitzufahren...



Dürfen auch Leute mit, die nicht aus TR sind? 
Komme aus der Ecke Bernkastel und würde auch mal gerne wieder was neues sehen.
Zur Zeit komme ich absolut unregelmäßig zum Biken und bin daher konditionell auch nicht auf der Höhe, aber es soll ja kein Marathon werden



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Auf dem Programm steht ein kleines All-Mountain-Ründchen mit ein paar kurzen Traileinlagen (viel hat das Ruwertal leider nicht zu bieten...)
> Konditionell bin ich am Ende und vor 6 Wochen habe ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Also ich wollt's eher ruhig angehen lassen
> Falls du Lust hast...



Lockeres Ründchen ohne Protektoren oder lieber bissl was einpacken. Ich habs Fully z.Zt. zerlegt, fahre aber auch fast alles mit meinem Enduro-HT
Endet die Runde auch wieder am Schnitzelhaus? Ich käme mit PKW dorthin
Wer mag kann meine Nr auch gerne per PN haben


----------



## ben83 (31. Mai 2011)

Klar kannst du mitfahren. Also ich nehme keine Protektoren mit...Habe auch garkeine...;-)
Direkt hinter dem Schnitzelhaus ist ein großer Parkplatz wo du dein Auto hinstellen kannst. Sollte also kein Problem sein...

Grüße Ben


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Mai 2011)

Protektoren brauchste da nicht unbedingt. Ich werde allerdings meine neuen auf Tourentauglichkeit testen, falls sie bis dahin eingetroffen sind. Sind aber nur so weiche Kniedinger. Na hoffentlich reicht meine Kondition für mindestens zwei Auffahrten, wenn du schon extra aus Bernkastel kommst 
Ein Kumpel von mir fährt mit nem CC-Hardtail mit, der hat auch keine Protektoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (1. Juni 2011)

Heut is mir dummerweise ne Schraubzwinge auf den Fuß gefallen, aber ich denke es geht.
Bin dann um 10 am Schnitzelhaus....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Juni 2011)

Allet klar. Bis gleich.


----------



## schappi (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
wir Deisterfreun.de sind dabei im Deister Legale FR Strecken einzurichten. dabei sind wir schon sehr weit gediehen. was uns noch fehlt ist eine Versicherung.
Könnt ihr mir bitte eine Kontaktperson von Fahrvergügen in Trier nenne, die ja legale Strecken betreiben? 
Gerne auch per PN
Gruß
Schappi
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490221&page=94


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (7. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte hier mal auf das "Wild Roots MTB Rennen" in Konz (also gleich um die Ecke von Trier) am 23. Juni aufmerksam machen: http://www.wild-roots-mtb-race.de

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Nafets190 (16. Juni 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14079


----------



## Cookiee (20. Juni 2013)

Und in Mehring bei Trier ist der Trailpark 

http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/trailpark/

Wer eine Führung braucht kann sich bei mir melden Gruß


----------



## mattes87 (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor kurzem ebenfalls ein Mountainbike (29er Hardtail) zugelegt. Wohne in Bekond (also direkt bei Mehring) und suche nach meiner kurzen eingewöhnungsphase über die ländlichen Weinbergswege nach einem leichten Anfängertrail zum üben. Was können die eingefleischten biker hier so empfehlen? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Nafets190 (20. Juli 2013)

Hi. In Bekond gibts doch ein paar Trails. Beim Sportplatz im Wald.


----------



## mattes87 (23. Juli 2013)

ja die Strecken kenn ich. schon oft genug als Streckenposten daneben gestanden aber halt noch nie gefahren. Denke das wären vielleicht nicht die besten Übungsmöglichkeiten für nen absoluten Neueinsteiger wie mich
werde mir die tage mal Mehring anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (23. Juli 2013)

Das ist Mehring garantiert auch nicht!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Juli 2013)

Natürlich gibt es in Mehring Trails, die anfängertauglich sind.

http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/trailpark/index.html

Nr. 5 Übungsparcours wäre die Wahl für dich um ein Gefühl für dein Bike auf naturnahem Untergrund zu bekommen. Später kannst du es mit Nr. 2 kombinieren.
Die Schwierigkeitsgrade (blau, rot, schwarz) sind eher konservativ gewählt. Also keine Angst und ab nach Mehring.


----------



## mattes87 (26. Juli 2013)

danke mettwurst82 (übrigens geiler Name!)
dann werde ich mich die tage mal dorthin begeben und meine erfahrungen danach mal hier mitteilen.


----------



## HansvonStoffeln (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe bike community,

mein Cannondale-Fully und ich (m, 24)  suchen Leute für Touren in der  Umgebung Trier! Ich wohne in Tarforst und kann von dort optimal das  schöne Ruwertal erreichen! Ich bin sportlich, mag schnelle Abfahrten,  aber auch forderndes uphill-pedalieren! Darüber hinaus sind lockere  Touren aber auch willkommen 


Ich würde mich sehr über euer Interesse freuen! Schreibt mir doch bitte einfach!


----------

